# OCL Box boats



## graymay

*OCL box boats*

Still looking for any of the guys that sailed on the Kiwi coast from 79 to 84. I still have fond memories of those days and would like to talk to anyone else that sailed on the 'Bay boats'
I sailed on the Mairangi from December 80, Charlie Mckenzie, Banjo, Spike, Wally Finkle, Candy the cook, to name a few. It was only my second trip deep sea and i was only 16. The Kiwi coast opened my eyes and i still think about my nights in the Lion Tavern in Auckland or Chicks in Chalmers, thankfully iv'e sobered up now, although it took a while.
I also sailed on the Moreton during the 2 month stay in Sydney and i seem to remember a certain deckboy 'baring all' as the Aussie submarine past us in Port Phillip Bay and dipped her flag, the crew were lined up at attention and saluted as the sailed past, it just seemed too good an opportunity to miss !
Anyway, that trip, i managed a night in the cells on the Rocks, a logging and also stripped off in a gay bar (naked) You see, there was a toga party and i didn't have a toga, fortunately no-one fancied me anyway and we made our way to Montys in one piece.

Happy Days

Graham


----------



## Colin Havler

Hi My name is Colin Havler. I sailed as AB from '81-'87 with OCL. My brother Mike also sailed with OCL. I Knew Spike, Candy the Cook and a few more. In that time I did 14 voyages with OCL. We may have met during that time but would love to hear from you.

Regards

Coz


----------



## VTR1000

Haha, you enjoyed the Kiwi Coast then, I take it. Yeah, it could be quite lively ... and at only 16 too!

Anyway, outof the list you gave, I only knew Wally - who was involved in an onboard accident a few years later and was unfortunately killed. RIP


----------



## graymay

Hello all
I have tried in the past but with no response, so i'll give it another shot.
Are there any old OCL men (or ladies) on the site? I sailed with them from about 80 to 84 / 85, mainly on the Kiwi coast (apart from a few on the Far East runs)
I was on the Mairangi 3 times i think, also had a memorable trip on the Moreton, on which we had about 7 weeks in Sydney ( i managed a night in the cells on the Rocks)
My happiest times were mooring alongside in Kiwi and the various 'expectations' i had (bearing in mind i was only 16) I can still remember the girls names even though it was a few years ago now.
Other memories were the mission in Wellington (Noel the minister) and the Bosun trying to get the crew out of Chicks bar in Port Chalmers as we were to sail (on that particular occasion, i think the bosun gave up!)
Can anyone remember the time we shipped 36 polo ponies home from Kiwi, i can still remember the stink as we crossed the line?
I would be glad to hear from anyone that i sailed with (apart from Captain Short, who left me in Fremantle once)
I am now involved in the oil industry as a drilling supervisor, i made it to OIM then started myself as a consultant. I suppose things have turned out OK, considering i went to Gravesend and diddnt even make 'Lead hand'
All the best to you all.

Graham


----------



## Landlubber

I did two trips on the Flinders Bay back in 1971. I did not work for OCL (Container Fleets) though. I was a Shaw Savill cadet who was seconded. I did not enjoy my container ship experience and only sailed on one other box-boat in my sea-going career.


----------



## Nigel ('Taffy') Engstrand

Hi Graham,
I was at Gravesend in1981 and worked for OCL between then and 1988.Your post conjured up lots of similar memories.


----------



## Peter Wearing

graymay said:


> Hello all
> I have tried in the past but with no response, so i'll give it another shot.
> Are there any old OCL men (or ladies) on the site? I sailed with them from about 80 to 84 / 85, mainly on the Kiwi coast (apart from a few on the Far East runs)
> I was on the Mairangi 3 times i think, also had a memorable trip on the Moreton, on which we had about 7 weeks in Sydney ( i managed a night in the cells on the Rocks)
> My happiest times were mooring alongside in Kiwi and the various 'expectations' i had (bearing in mind i was only 16) I can still remember the girls names even though it was a few years ago now.
> Other memories were the mission in Wellington (Noel the minister) and the Bosun trying to get the crew out of Chicks bar in Port Chalmers as we were to sail (on that particular occasion, i think the bosun gave up!)
> Can anyone remember the time we shipped 36 polo ponies home from Kiwi, i can still remember the stink as we crossed the line?
> I would be glad to hear from anyone that i sailed with (apart from Captain Short, who left me in Fremantle once)
> I am now involved in the oil industry as a drilling supervisor, i made it to OIM then started myself as a consultant. I suppose things have turned out OK, considering i went to Gravesend and diddnt even make 'Lead hand'
> All the best to you all.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
I was with OCL from mid 1981 till Aug' 87, apart from my time with Fyffes Line i would say the OCL voyages were my favorite trips, definitly when strikes in Aus/kiwi !I think i was with you a few times , i remember the polo ponies, that caused a lot of trouble as some of the under deck containers were contaminated with thier waste leaking through the hatch lids !I left in 87 to go truck driving, only lasted 6 months and ended up on the ferries out of Dover, working on P&O now but had 2 years on SpeedFerries and a short time on Norfolk Line. Still find it hard to believe that all those great box boats are gone, took it all so much for granted at least i;ve got plenty of photos, not drunk all the time!
Regards Peter


----------



## mattina

Hi Graham. Sailed on the Mairangi Bay at the beginning of 1980. Sailed with Wally and his wife on the Resolution Bay. Have lived in Auckland now for the last 23 years. Great times on the kiwi coast during my sailing days. Have a list of ships i sailed on in my profile if you want to check it out. Regards Matthew Williams


----------



## Pat McCardle

It was only my second trip deep sea and i was only 16. 

Only 16? No sea school?


----------



## graymay

Strange response Pat. Yes i was only 16, i went to Gravesend (T class) in May 79, when i was 15 (my birthday is in August) I did my time there, then joined the Cast Petrel (around October or November) After a 6 month trip, i then joined the Mairangi around May time......Yep i make that 16, do you?

Graham


----------



## VTR1000

Anyone else sail with OCL/P&OCL?


----------



## Pat McCardle

graymay said:


> Strange response Pat. Yes i was only 16, i went to Gravesend (T class) in May 79, when i was 15 (my birthday is in August) I did my time there, then joined the Cast Petrel (around October or November) After a 6 month trip, i then joined the Mairangi around May time......Yep i make that 16, do you?
> 
> Graham


Not a strange response, Graham? I was at Gravesend Nov 76 - Feb 77, at that time you had to be 16 to get in & not more than 17yrs 8months on completion of courses. Obviously they changed the entry age of which I was unaware(Thumb)

Incidently a mate of mine, Chris Mullaney, was with OCL for some time.


----------



## Ray Mac

Always thought it was 15yrs and 9 months before you could go to Sea School.? I was still under sixteen when I went to Gravesend in 58.


----------



## ian d.cameron

I think Gravesend must have depended on when your birthday fell.
I went there in 11 May 1970 – 07 August 1970 and had my birthday there in July. Joined the Windsor Castle at Sixteen and three weeks old
My OCL boats were. Osaka Bay: 83. Discovery Bay: 83. Liverpool Bay: 83/84. all Gulf and Far East runners and they were so punctual you could set your watch by them, on the meat Boats we got plenty of time in port on the Kiwi Coast, were the Box Boats in and out fast turn around.


----------



## Al-Crawford

Hi I sailed with Container Fleets Ltd later to be Overseas Containers Ltd and when I found out that the pay was great conpaired to what I was getting I joined CFL, the luxury of these ships amazed me, the cabins (en-suite on most) the food was on the whole fab, I ended up sailing on:
SS Jervis Bay 24/4/78 -27/7/78 Austrialia / New Zealand
MV Mairangi Bay 8/10/78 - 17/11/78 and 17/11/78 - 27/2/79 Austrialia / New Zealand
SS Moreton Bay 8/5/79 - 16/8/79 Austrialia / New Zealand
SS Botany Bay 24/9/79 -24/12/79 Austrialia / New Zealand 
MV Resolution Bay 4/2/80 - 6/5/80 Austrialia / New Zealand
SS Flinders Bay 3/6/80 - 4/9/80 Austrialia / New Zealand
SS Encounter Bay 9/10/80 - 20/1/81 Austrialia / New Zealand
MV Resolution Bay 6/4/81 -30/6/81 Austrialia / New Zealand
MV Moreton Bay 2/9/81 - 25/10/81 Refit and Sea Trails Glasgow
MV Resolution Bay 7/12/81 - 11/3/82 Austrialia / New Zealand
SS Remuera Bay 12/5/82 - 21/7/82 Austrialia / New Zealand
SS Table Bay 24/8/82 - 22/10/82 South Africa
SS Jervis Bay 3/12/82 - 17/12/82 Austrialia
MV Liverpool Bay 31/5/83 -31/7/83 Europe/Far East
MV Kowloon Bay 1/9/83 - 31/7/83 Europe / Far East
MV Tokyo Bay 13/12/83 - 12/5/84 Europe / Far East
MV Tor Bay 17/10/84 - 18/2/85  Gulf / Far East

A great company to work for if my memory serves me right. Paid off MV Tor Bay in Kobe, Japan and never looked back, staying in Japan for a number of years, marrying and living the hippy life around the Far East when it was safer to do so.

Would be nice to relive some off those times with those who where on those ships, alot is just a blur unfortunatley. I still have up in the loft afew of the crew lists we used to get on the Bay boats with full crews on the ships at that particular time, so next job is to find them, to put names to the faces of some good friends I made during my time at sea. I even think I have some of the newsletters FOCAL it was called


----------



## DAVE F

*Bay Boats*

I spent a hell of alot of time with O.C.L... Sailing on all the baby bays along with the Remuera,Resolution and Marangi Bays ...also done a few trips on the far east bays.

One great name that I will always remember is Billy Wallace, he was a P.O.E
sadly no longer with us. I have lots of photos, will sort them out and post some.

Had some great times on those ships. 

Dave Foley


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Hello all
> I have tried in the past but with no response, so i'll give it another shot.
> Are there any old OCL men (or ladies) on the site? I sailed with them from about 80 to 84 / 85, mainly on the Kiwi coast (apart from a few on the Far East runs)
> I was on the Mairangi 3 times i think, also had a memorable trip on the Moreton, on which we had about 7 weeks in Sydney ( i managed a night in the cells on the Rocks)
> My happiest times were mooring alongside in Kiwi and the various 'expectations' i had (bearing in mind i was only 16) I can still remember the girls names even though it was a few years ago now.
> Other memories were the mission in Wellington (Noel the minister) and the Bosun trying to get the crew out of Chicks bar in Port Chalmers as we were to sail (on that particular occasion, i think the bosun gave up!)
> Can anyone remember the time we shipped 36 polo ponies home from Kiwi, i can still remember the stink as we crossed the line?
> I would be glad to hear from anyone that i sailed with (apart from Captain Short, who left me in Fremantle once)
> I am now involved in the oil industry as a drilling supervisor, i made it to OIM then started myself as a consultant. I suppose things have turned out OK, considering i went to Gravesend and diddnt even make 'Lead hand'
> All the best to you all.
> 
> Graham


You mentioned the the Coastal Ladies some names that spring to mind are Midnight Maggie.. Egg on Legs ....The Oily Water Seperator ... Two Way Mavis ... and Shirley (who married Charlie Culver P.O.E) We all got a half day to go to the wedding


----------



## graymay

Dave

I,m certain i sailed with you as the name rings a bell, were you on the Rem when the customs strip searched some of the boys in Wellington? The bosun was that old *@st*** Jack Barnes.
I was also on the Mairangi on voyage 11 and 13 about 80-81, the skipper was Captain Bland.
I remember Eggs very well (no, not like that) but i do remember her 'surprising' a deck boy in the lift on the Mairangi, he was never the same after that (probably gay now) Do you remember the Dawson sisters?

Graham

PS....Still have my Chcks bar T shirt somewhere!


----------



## Duncan112

Was it "The Egg" that ringbolted on "Captain La Perouse" thinking she was going to Lyttleton/Port Chalmers rather than Panama - the French crew did nothing to disabuse her of this notion. According to the newspaper reports it quite ruined the French Masters day when she wandered into the saloon a week or so out of NZ and made a clean breast of things, so to speak.


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Dave
> 
> I,m certain i sailed with you as the name rings a bell, were you on the Rem when the customs strip searched some of the boys in Wellington? The bosun was that old *@st*** Jack Barnes.
> I was also on the Mairangi on voyage 11 and 13 about 80-81, the skipper was Captain Bland.
> I remember Eggs very well (no, not like that) but i do remember her 'surprising' a deck boy in the lift on the Mairangi, he was never the same after that (probably gay now) Do you remember the Dawson sisters?
> 
> Graham
> 
> PS....Still have my Chcks bar T shirt somewhere!


Hi Graham
I did sail on the Rem with Jack Barnes, a Poe that trip was Lee Barber and the leading stewart was Billy Brothson ,,, If it was the same trip, I was supposed to go to Betty`s daughters babies christining... But got lost in some bar in Melbourne... Cheers Dave
PS Got a pic of Jack and some of the crowd around the bar on the Rem...will sort it out


----------



## brendancuffe

Hi, I was an engineer and sailed with OCL from 1982 to 1990. I particularly remember a girl called Misty in Wellington. My wife met Misty on her very first trip away with me Misty left an indelible impression!

Brendan


----------



## DAVE F

*Pictures*

There must be some pictures of the lads on board some of the ships, as I remember there was always cameras about, Would be good to see some old faces again.. I have quite a few slides which I must transfer to computer

Cheers Dave


----------



## denzil f

Hello graymay

Thought i'd drop a line. My dad was Wally Finkle, I noticed you mentioned his name in your list. Unfortunately he was killed in an accident onboard the Singapore Bay in 93'. 
I actually sailed on the box boats from 89 to 99 when P&O had them. I never met the names you have mentioned but my dad told me a lot of stories about them and countless other characters that sailed with OCL. I must admit i found the stories hard to believe until I experienced the Kiwi coast for myself....


----------



## graymay

Hi Mate

I,m certain that you have been told this a million times before, but your dad was a true Gentleman, he was a real role model to a lot of us younger guys while deep sea.
I sailed with Wally on the Mairangi for the first time around August 1980, then numerous times after that, my final voyage with him being the Liverpool Bay when he was bosun and I was POE (I was only 21 and he kept me right so often) I met your Mam on a couple of occasions too (it was Mary wasn't it?) Please send her my regards ( I was wee Jock the deck boy then)
I remember him in the crew bar singing " I dont know why I love you but I do" He was 'dueting' with old Charlie Mckenzie, it really was a sight to be seen, they were two stars.
My other lasting memory of your Dad was one of his many diets and also his attempts at giving up the roll ups, he didn't ever manage either for very long !
I will always remember Wally and the laughs we used to have, he bridged the generation gap like no one ive ever come across before, he would be having a beer with the deck boys and discussing the latest 'sounds' or he would be singing some Jim Reeves, a real Toff.

All the very best Mate

Graham


----------



## denzil f

Hello Graham.

Thanks for those words, mate. It's always a pleasure to hear about my dad and what he was like at sea. I must admit, I think I got away with a hell of a lot on board certain voyages because of his reputation (even though he'd beg bosuns to give me hard time!!), and I'd always sail with his good friends who'd take me under their wing. Sometimes that could be a hindrance, especially when they expected me to be able to drink as much as him. Then again, I always enjoyed trying! People mentioning his yo-yo dieting always makes me laugh as well because I was, (and still am) exactly the same.
I'll pass on your regards to my mother, Graham. She'll remember you, she remembers every detail of every voyage she went on, she loved it that much. 

All the best, mate

Darren.


----------



## Vince Gorny

Goodness - now there's a blast from the past!

I remember the Agent coming on Board in Auckland - 'Geoff' - can't remember his surname with the "Auckland Star" headline that "Stowaway had spoilt the Captain's Dinner" or something similar. The "Stowaway was "The Egg" I believe the Ship was bound for Wellington - then got an orders change for Valparaiso - so she 'gave herself up' and made herself "useful" by doing needlework for the crew!!!!

Must be twentyfive years or so ago - possibly more!

I was R/O on the "Aotea" at the time. 

Some names to recall in a few of the above - Jack Barnes - given the B.E.M. or similar if I remember - he was Bosun on the "Encounter" in 1977 when I was on there.

And "Chicks, The Crescent, The Portsider" - all names that bring a smile to my face. Good days indeed.


----------



## Duncan112

Vince Gorny said:


> Goodness - now there's a blast from the past!
> 
> I remember the Agent coming on Board in Auckland - 'Geoff' - can't remember his surname with the "Auckland Star" headline that "Stowaway had spoilt the Captain's Dinner" or something similar. The "Stowaway was "The Egg" I believe the Ship was bound for Wellington - then got an orders change for Valparaiso - so she 'gave herself up' and made herself "useful" by doing needlework for the crew!!!!
> 
> Must be twentyfive years or so ago - possibly more!
> 
> I was R/O on the "Aotea" at the time.
> 
> Some names to recall in a few of the above - Jack Barnes - given the B.E.M. or similar if I remember - he was Bosun on the "Encounter" in 1977 when I was on there.
> 
> And "Chicks, The Crescent, The Portsider" - all names that bring a smile to my face. Good days indeed.


Hi Vince,

Welcome aboard, long time no see - just been speaking with Franco who lives down the road - certainly had some good times on "Flinders" Trust yiou are keeping well.

Duncan Cameron


----------



## aselador

Duncan112 said:


> Hi Vince,
> 
> Welcome aboard, long time no see - just been speaking with Franco who lives down the road - certainly had some good times on "Flinders" Trust yiou are keeping well.
> 
> Duncan Cameron


Hi Vince,

I was wondering when some other OCL Sparky's were going to show up on here. Some of the names mentioned on here certainly raised a smile, I was introduced to the legendary Eggs on Legs on the coast somewhere or other.

Do you remember me intercepting some mail destined for your home address from PJ Clarks desk when we got your mail by mistake on a Singapore mail call?

Check out my pics

Regards

Tim Vaughan


----------



## Vince Gorny

"Drunken" you old Scroate! And Tim! Goodness, two replies within a day! Duncan, please pass on my very best to Franco - they were, as you say, very good days. Very Happy Ones! I am now employed by the Local Constabulary - 17 years of........well, I can't really say - but let's put it this way, the O.C.L. days were a lot happier!

And yes Tim, I do recall the mail going amiss at '9VG' - it must be nineteen or more years since that happened. Get in touch - both of you, would you please? by PM to exchange email addresses - be very pleassed to have a chat!

Regards.

Vince.


----------



## Mark Taxis

Hi Vince
I think we sailed together on the Aotea? I was 3rd mate then 2nd with CFL. Left just when the Blue flue fleet was amalgamated . Now living in Aus, still at sea, master of a dive support vessel working in Brunei
Rgds
Mark


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Al,I joined S.S.Botany bay 24/12/79 when you paid off,what a bummer right before xmas!! Think we had 10 days in Tilbury over festive season,was just a blurr.Then joined "The Res" when you paid off her on 6/5/80.Anyway according to my old discharge bk i only sailed with you one trip on "Liverpool Bay" joined 31/5/83-31/7/83 but i certainly do remember you Al,MY GOD THAT'S 27 YEARS AGO. Am still at sea on local ferry up North as Bosun.


----------



## stevie burgess

hI Graham, According to my discharge book i was on "Mairangi bay" from 13/7/81-25/9/81 and looks like signature was Capt Bland in in my book,think i remember you indeed...were you a steward? Had some great times on the coast indeed!!!


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Nigel, Well it's a long time since i sailed with you,think i did a few trips with you. Am still at sea yet on the local ferries as bosun. Took redundancy from P&O NEDLOYD '98...seems a long long time ago, What are you doing these days.....regards Steve.


----------



## calvin

re dave fowey post on billy wallace was he from seaham and was his sons terry and peter as they lived next door to me and they were with ocl and i was with shell.


----------



## timo

I sailed with Terry Wallace in Swires, nice guy, he came to Swires about a year after taking redundancy from P&O, he ended up with Gulf Offshore for a while and then went to live in the Dominican Republic, he's still there and doing OK, and Paul Armstrong, he spent a long time with OCL/P&O on the box boats, he's working for Gulf Offshore.


----------



## graymay

Stevie, I remember you, but cant remember the ship! I was a decky (briefly POE on the Liverpool Bay)
Did we not visit Bettys house in Melbourne on one occasion? I seem to remember something like that.
I was very dissapointed to hear that Wally died, his son posts on this site, you will find the posts somewhere.

Graham


----------



## stephen bligh

Vince how are things, long time no speak. I'm still working lets try and get in touch


----------



## graymay

stevie burgess said:


> hI Graham, According to my discharge book i was on "Mairangi bay" from 13/7/81-25/9/81 and looks like signature was Capt Bland in in my book,think i remember you indeed...were you a steward? Had some great times on the coast indeed!!!


Steve

We definately sailed together as I remember more vividly now, you have a brother who sailed with OCL too?
It could have been the Jervis Bay, was Candy (Stein) not the cook, I also seem to remember you were with me in Genoa when I got myself into a bit of bother with the Genoese constabulary (just high spirits down the dirty mile)
Spike was the Bosun and I believe the skipper was Curruthers? I am offshore at the moment, however I will find my discharge book and confirm the days.
I think that trip was probably the last time we sailed into Sydney harbour (after that it was out to Botany Bay)

Graham


----------



## Phil Houghton

Pat McCardle said:


> Not a strange response, Graham? I was at Gravesend Nov 76 - Feb 77, at that time you had to be 16 to get in & not more than 17yrs 8months on completion of courses. Obviously they changed the entry age of which I was unaware(Thumb)
> 
> Incidently a mate of mine, Chris Mullaney, was with OCL for some time.


Met up with Chris(Donks) Mullaney in Kobe in 96 on a visit across the dock to the 'Osaka Bay' in Dry Dock being painted Blue. I visited along with John(JC) Cooper also an OCL stalwart.


----------



## stevie burgess

graymay said:


> Steve
> 
> We definately sailed together as I remember more vividly now, you have a brother who sailed with OCL too?
> It could have been the Jervis Bay, was Candy (Stein) not the cook, I also seem to remember you were with me in Genoa when I got myself into a bit of bother with the Genoese constabulary (just high spirits down the dirty mile)
> Spike was the Bosun and I believe the skipper was Curruthers? I am offshore at the moment, however I will find my discharge book and confirm the days.
> I think that trip was probably the last time we sailed into Sydney harbour (after that it was out to Botany Bay)
> 
> Graham


Graham, Sorry mate but i can't really remember what ship it was. I was only on "Jervis Bay" once May -Aug '82 with Capt Short. I did sail with Candy at some point and my brother was with the Company too and i also sailed with Spike but wether it was all aboard the same ship....i just can't remember. Maybe if we can compare dates sometime we might get somewhere.


----------



## Talwar

Hiya guys, found this topic via google. 
I got a topic running in the Say Hello board about the request for info about these ships. 
I'm planning to make a model/models of these ships and to do it correctly I'm looking for pictures of these ships and detail pictures from onboard if possible. Does any of you have that? 
I have only few pictures of these ships since they are not so recent... Apart from that I have an old magazine article with some plans which i plan to use. 
thanks in advance, 
Roel


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Colin, I think i sailed with you once if my memory serves me right...possibly on the "REM". I sailed with Mike several times(a good mate)...anyway what's he up to these days? I see you are residing in Kiwi these days...i must admit i miss the box boat days on the coast from the earlier days!! Anyway give my regards to Mike will you.


----------



## stevie burgess

VTR1000 said:


> Anyone else sail with OCL/P&OCL?


Hi VTR1000, I sailed with "THE COMPANY" from '77-'98. Had some really great times over the years and met some good mates...certainly have missed the crack in more ways than one!!!


----------



## stevie burgess

ian d.cameron said:


> I think Gravesend must have depended on when your birthday fell.
> I went there in 11 May 1970 – 07 August 1970 and had my birthday there in July. Joined the Windsor Castle at Sixteen and three weeks old
> My OCL boats were. Osaka Bay: 83. Discovery Bay: 83. Liverpool Bay: 83/84. all Gulf and Far East runners and they were so punctual you could set your watch by them, on the meat Boats we got plenty of time in port on the Kiwi Coast, were the Box Boats in and out fast turn around.


Hi Ian, Just having a look through my discharge book and it seems that i joined "Liverpool Bay" 2/2/84 but don't know if we actually met or not before you signed off...i presume it was around about then anyway.


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Denzil,Great to see your posts...i whole heartly agree with all that Graham says about your dad. I sailed with him a couple of times and he certainly was one of the best "blockers" i have sailed with...a real gentleman. Did i not sail with you on one trip? I remember on the "TOR Bay" (i think) we had the stage over the stern painting and when we had done the 1st fleet i called for the jacobs ladder and when i climbed over the bulwark Wally was just standing on a rung on the deck...i says that's no very secure and he says the weight of me is ample more than any securing point here...had to laugh. great guy and saddly missed.


----------



## stevie burgess

Phil Houghton said:


> Met up with Chris(Donks) Mullaney in Kobe in 96 on a visit across the dock to the 'Osaka Bay' in Dry Dock being painted Blue. I visited along with John(JC) Cooper also an OCL stalwart.


Hi Phil, I know Chris Mullaney very well...sailed with him quite a few times. He went to RFA after redundancy but is now ashore.I keep in very regular contact with him....a great Geordie mate.


----------



## fookie

hello people.....i didnt know this place existed.......
im sure i sailed with a few of ya.......i met bob young and paul dever again yesterday after nearly 20 years....ffs........unfortunately the cir***stance was ****....was gary mahers funeral.....if you remeber him.....
anyhow im alex flynn......brother of billy cousin of alan......and a few others.....brings back great memories
catch yas soon
alex


----------



## CraigH

Hi all

I found this via google as well.

I sailed on the bay boats from '83 untill about '91, fantastic time and still miss it daily. I keep in touch with Julian shears (Lofty) who keeps in touch with loads of others: Tilly Doyle, Sid Tranter, Paul Dever etc. I'll let him know about the forum. 

Craig Hardman


----------



## stevie burgess

fookie said:


> hello people.....i didnt know this place existed.......
> im sure i sailed with a few of ya.......i met bob young and paul dever again yesterday after nearly 20 years....ffs........unfortunately the cir***stance was ****....was gary mahers funeral.....if you remeber him.....
> anyhow im alex flynn......brother of billy cousin of alan......and a few others.....brings back great memories
> catch yas soon
> alex


Hiya Alex,Good to see yer post...long time no see. I remember the name Gary Maher but can't picture him...used to keep in contact with Bob Young but he never replied to my last letter and that was a few years ago so don't know what's wrong...but i keep in regular contact with Chris Mullaney...a bit of deafness finished him with RFA a few years ago. I myself left the box boats 10 years ago now and have been on local ferries up North since. Give my regards to Billy and Alan will ya...catch ye soon.(Pint)


----------



## willhastie

*arghhhh bay boats*

had a blue with the eng on the british wye so while anchord in suez channel 16d one of cfl and received the london address best move i could have made, 28/6/78 remuera then drydock
31/10 remuera
13/3/79 discovery
6/8 jervis
22/12 remuera
5/4/80 moreton 
8/8 moreton
15/8 mairangi
5/2/81 botany
30/6 resolution
25/10 moreton
30/3/82 mairangi
21/7 remuera
8/10 encounter 
what fun what girls in kiwi aus what hangovers,it was an eye opener after being with bp and just tramping to go on a regular run were the crowd knew the girls shoreside,when drunk i once asked eggs how come your name and she told me well i laughed and laughed she did have a heart of gold at the the time she was living in ferntree gully melbourne,i now live in the city cbd,would i reconise her?????????


----------



## graymay

Some of the other names that I remember are Stan Child, a lovely man from Bridlington I think, also of course Charlie Mckenzie and Banjo Jones.
Of the younger guys, I had many good nights with Ian Hodson, Cliff Wilkinson, Graham Rudd, Bob Taylor (i,m on a roll now) 
Can anyone remember Spike Arkley the bosun? If so what about the incident in Southampton on the Table Bay..............????? I will say no more at the moment.
I never really enjoyed the voyages on the Bloo Floo ships to the Far East, I was always a fan of 'The coast' Perhaps it was the Dawson sisters or any of the other 'attractions' I dont know.
Somewhere at home I have some of the crew lists that OCL used to print, I always remember looking out for my mates and thinking " oh sh1t, he's not going to get on with that bvgger" or " he'll have a great time with so and so"
Yes, happy days indeed, not one regret and I dont recall one bad word (apart from Captain Short leaving me behind in Fremantle on the Jervis) I had a couple of bad words that day!
Dougie Dines, Vic Peters, Alan Eggleton, there will be more i,m certain.


----------



## Graham Rudd

graymay said:


> Some of the other names that I remember are Stan Child, a lovely man from Bridlington I think, also of course Charlie Mckenzie and Banjo Jones.
> Of the younger guys, I had many good nights with Ian Hodson, Cliff Wilkinson, Graham Rudd, Bob Taylor (i,m on a roll now)
> Can anyone remember Spike Arkley the bosun? If so what about the incident in Southampton on the Table Bay..............????? I will say no more at the moment.
> I never really enjoyed the voyages on the Bloo Floo ships to the Far East, I was always a fan of 'The coast' Perhaps it was the Dawson sisters or any of the other 'attractions' I dont know.
> Somewhere at home I have some of the crew lists that OCL used to print, I always remember looking out for my mates and thinking " oh sh1t, he's not going to get on with that bvgger" or " he'll have a great time with so and so"
> Yes, happy days indeed, not one regret and I dont recall one bad word (apart from Captain Short leaving me behind in Fremantle on the Jervis) I had a couple of bad words that day!
> Dougie Dines, Vic Peters, Alan Eggleton, there will be more i,m certain.


Hi, Just found this site due to chating to an old mate of mine, Iam Graham Rudd whan you read this, please get back to me, as you mentioned, many, many happy days!! all the best, graham r.


----------



## ian d.cameron

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Ian, Just having a look through my discharge book and it seems that i joined "Liverpool Bay" 2/2/84 but don't know if we actually met or not before you signed off...i presume it was around about then anyway.


Hi Stevie just noticed this, you joined her as I was paying off.


----------



## stevie burgess

ian d.cameron said:


> Hi Stevie just noticed this, you joined her as I was paying off.


Aye it appears so indeed Ian according to the dates...it's a bit of a job keeping up with all these threads on the site but great site all the same.


----------



## Lofty Shears

Found out about this from Devious, on the bay boats from about 83 to 92, loads of fantastic memories, have been in touch with Craig Hardman, Tilly, Tiny, Wurzel, Sid Tranter, and loads more, also have a small web site for the bay boats, check it out, leave a message
http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
there some pics of the lads, pics of some of the bay boats and a few other bits of interest.
Hoping to sort out a reunion for the lads that live up north this summer, probably be in Liverpool, so far I think theres Paul Dever, Tilly Doyle, Billy and the Flynns, myself, possibly Gary Dillon, anyone interested leave a message on me web site, will try and keep it updated.
All the best
Lofty


----------



## Mick Spear

brendancuffe said:


> Hi, I was an engineer and sailed with OCL from 1982 to 1990. I particularly remember a girl called Misty in Wellington. My wife met Misty on her very first trip away with me Misty left an indelible impression!
> 
> Brendan


That would be 'Misty Wilcox?' Nice girl had a big nose and even bigger knockers, but a proper Kiwi Moll. I met her on Southland Star. Like many of the good girls down there, she had a unique sense of humour. we used to say "if she fell over, she would strike oil?" Love reading these posts boys keep them coming
Mick S


----------



## denzil f

Hi Steve.


Thanks for the words about my dad. It seems he was quite popular.
Yes I did sail with you for one trip. I think it was an early one, when I was still a wide eyed deck boy, flabbergasted at how great, (and mental) life at sea was. I remember you sitting behind the bar, laughing all the time (which seemed to be part of the AB job description then!!) I hope you are well.
If I remember rightly I sailed with your brother, Dave, too, when he was Chief Steward. Billy Flynn was the cook. Was he your brother? Or did I get that completely wrong?


----------



## terry wallace

Hi denzil, How you doing. Are you still at sea? Say hi to your mam for me.


----------



## denzil f

Hello Terry, mate. You alright? I left sea 6 years ago (when the bairn was born) and got a job at Nissan. I'm finished at the end of March due to the crunch, like. I'm thinking about working away again. Just putting the feelers out now. 
My mother says hello.


----------



## terry wallace

Hi Denzil, Good to hear from you. I packed in just over two years ago. Had already moved to the Dominican republic and was getting sick of commuting back and forth. I was on a boat working out of Egypt at the time and just decided not to go back. Now have my own internet and constuction business over here.Wouldn,t mind having another run around the Aussie and Kiwi coasts though. Terry


----------



## timo

Your not missing the job then tel?


----------



## terry wallace

Hi Tim. No i,m quite happy where i am. Nice to be able to walk in a straight line and not get thrown all over the place.


----------



## scum element!

gary dillon told me about this site........wondered if i'd ever find 1 for the bay boats.was there from '83 til '88. i still keep in touch with clerj, he lives out in aussie now..and martin gibbett, smurf. sorry to hear chris mullaney had to jack in; did a few trips with him, steve, if u get the chance tell him i was asking after him?(tony hayden)..we had few good laughs, think we sailed on the providence bay up the gulf. my all time fave trip was xmas 83 on the kowloon bay. chris mullaney, clerj, charlie ''the commodore'' mackenzie, splendid dennis williams,phil saunders,''reg'' chapman,rodger(the lead. stewart),etc, we were the ''s*** element''!! not forgetting cap'n fitzgerald, who christened us. me an clerj still have a chuckle at his many rants. nice to know there's still some ocl clones out there...keep it up!.


----------



## willhastie

i broke my leg on the botany bay whilst leaving genoa and on the voyage to aus, was allowed to keep my watch in the ol mans chair,but by the time we arrived in melbourne my knee was the size of a large orange and oh the bloody pain, i had been reduced to getting around onboard using two brooms as crutches.was taken to victoria house hospital were i spent a month after an op but while there met my future wife who was in obstetrics .five voyages later i had to come ashore for the conception of our first(one has to be there for that eh).have been in melbourne now for twenty six years,still married and have three daughters aged 25 22 22 thankyou ocl for the memories.(Jester)


----------



## stevie burgess

denzil f said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the words about my dad. It seems he was quite popular.
> Yes I did sail with you for one trip. I think it was an early one, when I was still a wide eyed deck boy, flabbergasted at how great, (and mental) life at sea was. I remember you sitting behind the bar, laughing all the time (which seemed to be part of the AB job description then!!) I hope you are well.
> If I remember rightly I sailed with your brother, Dave, too, when he was Chief Steward. Billy Flynn was the cook. Was he your brother? Or did I get that completely wrong?


Yes Denzil i think it was possibly the Res or Mairangi that i sailed with you..i was a bit aff ma heid in them days ha ha ha lol. Am doing not too bad...on a ferry up North at the moment,not the best of jobs but a job anyway. I see you are out of a job end of the month...it's bad crack now with the credit crunch. Yes Dave is my brother indeed but sadly gone 11 years ago just before i left deepsea. 
Regards Steve.(==D)


----------



## denzil f

Sorry to hear about your brother, Steve. I'll never forget the stick he and Billy Flynn gave me. I had a right laugh. They were under orders from my dad to let me get away with nothing, of course!


----------



## denzil f

terry wallace said:


> Hi Denzil, Good to hear from you. I packed in just over two years ago. Had already moved to the Dominican republic and was getting sick of commuting back and forth. I was on a boat working out of Egypt at the time and just decided not to go back. Now have my own internet and constuction business over here.Wouldn,t mind having another run around the Aussie and Kiwi coasts though. Terry


Your business sounds alright, Terry! Any jobs going for lazy, fat Geordies?


----------



## DAVE F

stevie burgess said:


> Yes Denzil i think it was possibly the Res or Mairangi that i sailed with you..i was a bit aff ma heid in them days ha ha ha lol. Am doing not too bad...on a ferry up North at the moment,not the best of jobs but a job anyway. I see you are out of a job end of the month...it's bad crack now with the credit crunch. Yes Dave is my brother indeed but sadly gone 11 years ago just before i left deepsea.
> Regards Steve.(==D)


Hi Stevie
I sailed with your brother Dave once cannot remember which ship.
He was always dressed very smart and a bit quite not like the rest of us animals. He was the chief engineers tiger that trip. Myself,Eddie Flann,Craig Sterling and John Davison ended up drinking and eating chineese in the Chiefs cabin one night in port. The Chief has his wife with him that trip and I think it was her that invited us. Anyway the chief went to see his wife to bed leaving us lot alone in his dayroom and Eddie managed to drop his chineese on the carpet, which he pushed all under the chair he was sitting in,the Chief came in as he was doing it saying thats ok my steward will clean in the morning.
Poor old Dave had to scrape it out with his hand as the chair was screwed down, thinking at the time it was sick.

Cheers Dave


----------



## stevie burgess

denzil f said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother, Steve. I'll never forget the stick he and Billy Flynn gave me. I had a right laugh. They were under orders from my dad to let me get away with nothing, of course!


Oh well Denzil it doesn't do you any harm when your a first tripper or so,helps to put you on the right track. It's a pity there's no respect nowadays with the young lads coming to sea,i'm about at my wits end at times with some of them i can tell you...they just say F OFF YOU OLD [email protected]TARD!! Am getting that way indeed,got the big 50 coming up in May...what a thought.(Pint)


----------



## stevie burgess

navycut said:


> Hi Stevie
> I sailed with your brother Dave once cannot remember which ship.
> He was always dressed very smart and a bit quite not like the rest of us animals. He was the chief engineers tiger that trip. Myself,Eddie Flann,Craig Sterling and John Davison ended up drinking and eating chineese in the Chiefs cabin one night in port. The Chief has his wife with him that trip and I think it was her that invited us. Anyway the chief went to see his wife to bed leaving us lot alone in his dayroom and Eddie managed to drop his chineese on the carpet, which he pushed all under the chair he was sitting in,the Chief came in as he was doing it saying thats ok my steward will clean in the morning.
> Poor old Dave had to scrape it out with his hand as the chair was screwed down, thinking at the time it was sick.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Must have been when he first joined the company and was quiet and didn't really drink much then i don't think he even started smoking till he was in his twentys...certainly made up for lost time. He would have been a bloody good steward in them days i would imagine...always took pride in his job,bet he was cursing Eddie Flann in the morning!! Good old days eh Dave!
Cheers Steve.(Jester)


----------



## DAVE F

stevie burgess said:


> Must have been when he first joined the company and was quiet and didn't really drink much then i don't think he even started smoking till he was in his twentys...certainly made up for lost time. He would have been a bloody good steward in them days i would imagine...always took pride in his job,bet he was cursing Eddie Flann in the morning!! Good old days eh Dave!
> Cheers Steve.(Jester)


Yes it was early days, Craig Sterling was cook then and John Davison 2nd cook both went on to be chief stewards.
As I was saying your David was always very smart looking wore a brilliant white shirt when at work he would have a beer or two but not go mad like the rest of us. Dont think he knew it was Eddie,just thought it was the chief.
Had some laughs with Eddie,he would raid the galley about two in the morning for a fry up of egg and chips, I would go through the hot press and open the shutter always tasted better knowing we could get caught,we would cook for anyone who was in the bar,even for the 2nd engineers wife one time, as she was eating hers, she said isnt this exciting lol ... Yes those were the days

Dave


----------



## stevie burgess

s*** element! said:


> gary dillon told me about this site........wondered if i'd ever find 1 for the bay boats.was there from '83 til '88. i still keep in touch with clerj, he lives out in aussie now..and martin gibbett, smurf. sorry to hear chris mullaney had to jack in; did a few trips with him, steve, if u get the chance tell him i was asking after him?(tony hayden)..we had few good laughs, think we sailed on the providence bay up the gulf. my all time fave trip was xmas 83 on the kowloon bay. chris mullaney, clerj, charlie ''the commodore'' mackenzie, splendid dennis williams,phil saunders,''reg'' chapman,rodger(the lead. stewart),etc, we were the ''s*** element''!! not forgetting cap'n fitzgerald, who christened us. me an clerj still have a chuckle at his many rants. nice to know there's still some ocl clones out there...keep it up!.


Hi Tony,
If you read through the OCL threads you will come across Chris Mullaney but will certainly mention you to him,we keep in regular contact...great mate of mine. Have i not sailed with you myself?


----------



## wellybailey

Hello

Does anyone remember MARK BAILEY? I am his wife, Karel and I went on a few trips with Mark, so you may remember the pair of us. Anyway, more importantly is if you remember Mark, if you do, please can you get in touch, I am trying to organise his 50th Birthday party in August. In particular I would like to get in touch with Billy Flynn!! Thanks Karel (a.k.a. Welly)


----------



## geordie peacock

*george Peacock*



Karel Bailey said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone remember MARK BAILEY? I am his wife, Karel and I went on a few trips with Mark, so you may remember the pair of us. Anyway, more importantly is if you remember Mark, if you do, please can you get in touch, I am trying to organise his 50th Birthday party in August. In particular I would like to get in touch with Billy Flynn!! Thanks Karel (a.k.a. Welly)



Hi karel, yer i remember you And mark, you had lovely blond hair, I was on a couple of trips with you.
All the best to you both. George Peacock(K)


----------



## stevie burgess

navycut said:


> Yes it was early days, Craig Sterling was cook then and John Davison 2nd cook both went on to be chief stewards.
> As I was saying your David was always very smart looking wore a brilliant white shirt when at work he would have a beer or two but not go mad like the rest of us. Dont think he knew it was Eddie,just thought it was the chief.
> Had some laughs with Eddie,he would raid the galley about two in the morning for a fry up of egg and chips, I would go through the hot press and open the shutter always tasted better knowing we could get caught,we would cook for anyone who was in the bar,even for the 2nd engineers wife one time, as she was eating hers, she said isnt this exciting lol ... Yes those were the days
> 
> Dave


I remember Craig Sterling well but i can't seem to recall a John Davison. Aye Dave i had many a fry up myself in the wee small hours,i also used to slither through the hotpress...used to cook up alsorts bacon n' egg mostly,omelettes and kippers. Remember once doing kippers for myself and Wyn Cantlie...cut the heads off and put them to the side while i was griling them and Wyn came in pissed and scoffed the heads and said that's great kippers...that's the bloody heads i said there still under the grill ha ha!
I can't recall this Chief steward's name one trip on a baby bay but he thought he was smart in locking up the whole galley...alleyway door,poop deck door and E deck door in our alleyway, well one night in the wee small hours someone suggested we open the stores hatch so first we checked if anyone in officer's bar above...all clear was given and opened the hatch and down we went with a ladder,forgot to mention we knew all the lockers were never locked so anyway we had a field day and came out kitted with new overalls,boots and a few other things to boot!!
Cheers Steve[=P]


----------



## wellybailey

Hey George - I DO remember you!! How are you keeping these days? Do you remember singing George Thoroughgood songs in the crew bar? Do you happen to have any old crew lists for the trips that you went on? I am desperately trying to get in touch with a few old shipmates of Mark's (& mine), from 1984 onwards. Once I get a party date organised do you think you would be able to make it down to sunny Kent? Thanks for getting in touch, Karel xxx


----------



## DAVE F

stevie burgess said:


> I remember Craig Sterling well but i can't seem to recall a John Davison. Aye Dave i had many a fry up myself in the wee small hours,i also used to slither through the hotpress...used to cook up alsorts bacon n' egg mostly,omelettes and kippers. Remember once doing kippers for myself and Wyn Cantlie...cut the heads off and put them to the side while i was griling them and Wyn came in pissed and scoffed the heads and said that's great kippers...that's the bloody heads i said there still under the grill ha ha!
> I can't recall this Chief steward's name one trip on a baby bay but he thought he was smart in locking up the whole galley...alleyway door,poop deck door and E deck door in our alleyway, well one night in the wee small hours someone suggested we open the stores hatch so first we checked if anyone in officer's bar above...all clear was given and opened the hatch and down we went with a ladder,forgot to mention we knew all the lockers were never locked so anyway we had a field day and came out kitted with new overalls,boots and a few other things to boot!!
> Cheers Steve[=P]


I said John Davison but maybe it was Davies, he and Craig were great buddies always on the piss together. Another name that springs to mind is Billy Brotherson leading steward, I remember one time talking in the bar and saying to him that he was scotch ... Fatal Mistake ... He bellowed scotch is a drink I Am Scottish ..... lol Great Bloke
As for the midnight feasts, on the Rem with Eddie Flann he was bosun then
He would send me up in the dumb waiter from the stores flat to the galley...This one time there was trays of eggs sitting in it....I took them out to get in and just before Eddie closed the hatch he put the trays of eggs back in on my crouched up lap, of course they all fell off in transit making a right mess.... The next day I was 8 to 12 and was in the bar after lunch drinking with the galley boy Garry Evans.. I said you having another beer..He said no and explained he loaded up the lift with eggs and must have put them on wrong and they all fell off. Said he had to go and clean up the mess...I Just Kept Quite (?HUH)


----------



## terry wallace

denzil f said:


> Your business sounds alright, Terry! Any jobs going for lazy, fat Geordies?


Its going ok Denzil, but like everywhere at the moment, could do with a bit more workload. I don,t know if we could employ a big fat geordie. Although if you still try as hard as you did when you were at sea then we would make an exception and try and forget which river you,re from. (only joking)(Jester)


----------



## shayne tyson

hi 

did mark do his first trip in the company on the Kowloon Bay

shayne


----------



## stevie burgess

navycut said:


> I said John Davison but maybe it was Davies, he and Craig were great buddies always on the piss together. Another name that springs to mind is Billy Brotherson leading steward, I remember one time talking in the bar and saying to him that he was scotch ... Fatal Mistake ... He bellowed scotch is a drink I Am Scottish ..... lol Great Bloke
> As for the midnight feasts, on the Rem with Eddie Flann he was bosun then
> He would send me up in the dumb waiter from the stores flat to the galley...This one time there was trays of eggs sitting in it....I took them out to get in and just before Eddie closed the hatch he put the trays of eggs back in on my crouched up lap, of course they all fell off in transit making a right mess.... The next day I was 8 to 12 and was in the bar after lunch drinking with the galley boy Garry Evans.. I said you having another beer..He said no and explained he loaded up the lift with eggs and must have put them on wrong and they all fell off. Said he had to go and clean up the mess...I Just Kept Quite (?HUH)


Poor Gary,i would have thought you would have gave him a hand to clean it up...mind you i think i would have kept quiet myself,you better hope he doesn't come across this posting or you'll be rumbled ha ha. Myself and Ray Edgar used to have a carry on with the dumb waiter on the Res too...up and down/up and down,the pair of us rarely left the bar on our day off...turn to down the ER straight from the bar,those were the days eh! i could handle my bevy then!!(Pint) ahh lovely


----------



## Succour

*Big River*

I know a tall Geordie, but not fat.
He sings Big River. goes by the name of Nail.
We woke up to the sound of Rivets.
All wanted to do was join the territorials. and have an allottment like uncle Fred.
Life was simpler then.
Most have moved away.
I moped around Jarrow and Hebburn for too many years.
Now live in Malaysia.
Drink as much Tiger beer as god will allow and try to sing Roy Orbison songs.
'A love so beautiful' is a nice song.
Here's to absent friends.
Succour


----------



## wellybailey

Hi there, I think he did! I am going to reel off a few names now, and hopefully at some point will go into the loft(!!) to get some old pictures out and post them in the gallery, might help if people saw what he looked like! Names then: Darren Adamson from Irlam Manchester, "BIRKIE" from Leics, Tim Dawson from Essex, Peter Dutton (Pedro) from La Pool, Dave "Doc" Dickinson from Leicester, Keith Esplin, Colin Pearce "Snake", Gary Everall (not sure if he was OCL, but deffo P&O Cargo Boats), Mike Furse, Alan Farley, Billy Flynn, someone called "Albie" from Bootle, Kev Ingham (P&O again), Darren Streeting to name a few. 

Hilary Pedgrift was the Fleet Personnel person at Beagle HOuse (just thought I would throw this in for good measure!!)

Do any of you guys remember Varne Marsters, from Mount Eden and Sammi/Kim Marsters from East Tamaki South Auckland, they kept in touch with me for a long time, but we lost touch after a while (they were ships molls, but they were lovely!), as was Annette Nelson from Dunedin.

I remember going out for a meal in Hong Kong and doing a "runner", I didn't know this was going to happen and I had heels on, so predictably I got caught, but everyone else came back to the restaurant to settle the bill as well! 

I remember on one boat, the crew bar was so dingy that we made a pact that if we went ashore we had to bring something back from ashore to cheer the bar up, I had a lovely chair, which was painted and Mark and someone else were caught trying to get traffic lights, they were nicked and put in cells overnight and had to go to court in NZ, it was a very worrying time LOL!!!

So, if you know us, please get in touch! Thanks Karel xxx


Did manage to get up into the loft and have added some pictures, another name has floated into my head - MIKE HORN, Cornish fella, he is in one of the pictures that I posted today.


----------



## DAVE F

stevie burgess said:


> Poor Gary,i would have thought you would have gave him a hand to clean it up...mind you i think i would have kept quiet myself,you better hope he doesn't come across this posting or you'll be rumbled ha ha. Myself and Ray Edgar used to have a carry on with the dumb waiter on the Res too...up and down/up and down,the pair of us rarely left the bar on our day off...turn to down the ER straight from the bar,those were the days eh! i could handle my bevy then!!(Pint) ahh lovely


Yes that door from the stores flat to the bar seen a lot of traffic, was very handy .... (Pint)


----------



## DAVE F

*O.C.L Website on Multiply.com*

I have created a website on Multipy
All you have to do is fill in a few details and give an email address ... Its Free To Join .... You can post Music, Videos, Pictures and and messages.
Check It Out .... http://oclbayboats.multiply.com/


----------



## Lofty Shears

Hi guys, lots of people confirmed now for the reunion, also lots of new pics, (thanks Karel), it will be a cracking do, anyone not seen the Bay Boat web site yet, have a look, leave a message.

http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

all the best
Lofty


----------



## DAVE F

Lofty Shears said:


> Hi guys, lots of people confirmed now for the reunion, also lots of new pics, (thanks Karel), it will be a cracking do, anyone not seen the Bay Boat web site yet, have a look, leave a message.
> 
> http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
> 
> all the best
> Lofty


Hi Lofty
I dropped you an email regarding reunion, will try and make it if I am not working.

Regards Dave Foley


----------



## gerry o

Hi denzil ,remember me i sailed with you about 3 or 4 times on the aussie coast ,im Gerry O'Neill from Belfast i was a steward with you then but now im cook aboard a small ship working for the scottish fisheries ,i see you out of work at the end of the month y not give them a call as they take on now and again cheers mate


----------



## gerry o

stevie burgess said:


> Poor Gary,i would have thought you would have gave him a hand to clean it up...mind you i think i would have kept quiet myself,you better hope he doesn't come across this posting or you'll be rumbled ha ha. Myself and Ray Edgar used to have a carry on with the dumb waiter on the Res too...up and down/up and down,the pair of us rarely left the bar on our day off...turn to down the ER straight from the bar,those were the days eh! i could handle my bevy then!!(Pint) ahh lovely


Well stevie the last time i sailed with you i think it was on the Morton bay the old act 2 boat we had agood laugh in the yacht club at Botany bay ,i still got the monkeys fist key ring you made me. well im still at sea and was ancord up your neck of the woods yesterday im on a we fisheries boat not bad keeps the wolfs away from the door .cheers mate gerry(K) [=P]


----------



## stevie burgess

gerry o said:


> Well stevie the last time i sailed with you i think it was on the Morton bay the old act 2 boat we had agood laugh in the yacht club at Botany bay ,i still got the monkeys fist key ring you made me. well im still at sea and was ancord up your neck of the woods yesterday im on a we fisheries boat not bad keeps the wolfs away from the door .cheers mate gerry(K) [=P]


Hi Gerry me old mate, The old ACT 2 i think it was indeed...joined her in Lisbon drydock 24th Oct '92 and paid off in La Spezia 7th Feb '93. That was the trip we went to a Mayday call off Banda Aceh West of Sumatra on 21st Jan when two tankers were in collision...Mearsk Navigator and Sanko Ono,the Mearsk ship was fully ablaze on port side. We were four weeks in Lisbon and had some good nights up the road...remember we got a small dish of prawns everytime we got a round in in the one bar we frequented,if i remember rightly the lager was quite potent too so plenty of hangovers all round!!
Yes the Yacht Club was a favourite haunt for some of us indeed.
Still make the odd keyfob yet but not been into the bellropes for a while now..more interested in the computer these days. Still at sea myself Gerry on the ferries up here...just came off duty tonight. That fisheries job your on will be a good wee number eh? Anyway mate enjoy your trip.
Cheers Steve.


----------



## wellybailey

Lofty, I have uploaded the crew list to the gallery, I suppose if anyone has any contact numbers for anyone on the lists then they could pass them onto you. Hope this helps with the reunion. Cheers Karel


----------



## Pete 'GFW' Holme

Hi Guys!
I sailed with P&O and I remember some of the names mentioned, admittedly some more than others!
I left in the 90's after being hit over the head with a hammer by Flipflop illegals while I was ashore in Hong Kong, I was robbed and left for dead with my head wedged under the wheels of an artic, thank God a security guard saw the blood and pulled me out before the truck driver drove off! Does anybody remember hearing about my 'little mishap'?
Denzil, I was on the voyage when we had the service for your Dad, Cardigan Bay or Table Bay I think, a sad day...but what a piss up afterwards!
Reading these stories really bring back memories, Terry Wallace, I think I may have sailed with you also, I was the scouse gadget who got banged up in Singapore for fighting with the other cadet after I broke his swizzel stick from Brannigans! I got a disciplinary for that!
Anyway I work as a docker for Norfolkline now, I work with a chap called Charlie (Albert) Daniels, he was at sea for decades, anyone remember him?
Im made up I have found this site, I will post some more names as and when they come back to me!


----------



## Paul Armstrong

I was talking to Neil Lewis not long ago he still at sea with RFA.


----------



## Paul Armstrong

Hi gerry i remember you ,hows it going.


----------



## VTR1000

*Puttin' faces to names I can't *

Loads of names I can remember either meeting or them being talked about but unfortunately very few I can put a face to.

Anyway, below is the list of OCL/P&O ships I 'worked' [=P] on.

Encounter Bay: 16/06/89 - 03/12/89 (Double header)
Cardigan Bay: 05/02/90 - 11/06/90 (Double header)
Peninsular Bay: 07/08/90 - 10/10/90
Oriental Bay: 28/11/90 -30/01/91
Remuera Bay: 05/04/91 - 26/06/91
Oriental Bay: 12/08/91 - 15/10/91
Oriental Bay: 17/12/91 - 25/02/92
Resolution Bay: 07/04/92 - 30/06/92
Oriental Bay: 04/11/92 - 12/01/93 (Double header)
Jervis Bay: 09/02/93 - 13/04/93
Resolution Bay: 12/05/93 - 29/07/93
Mairangi Bay: 29/08/93 - 12/11/93
Peninsular Bay: 14/12/93 - 15/02/94
Osaka Bay: 22/03/94 - 05/06/94
Repulse Bay: 05/07/94 - 06/07/94 (Got the boot!)

If any of you were on any of those during those times, it would be good to hear from you.

Regards
Geordie(Robson)


----------



## stevie burgess

VTR1000 said:


> Loads of names I can remember either meeting or them being talked about but unfortunately very few I can put a face to.
> 
> Anyway, below is the list of OCL/P&O ships I 'worked' [=P] on.
> 
> Encounter Bay: 16/06/89 - 03/12/89 (Double header)
> Cardigan Bay: 05/02/90 - 11/06/90 (Double header)
> Peninsular Bay: 07/08/90 - 10/10/90
> Oriental Bay: 28/11/90 -30/01/91
> Remuera Bay: 05/04/91 - 26/06/91
> Oriental Bay: 12/08/91 - 15/10/91
> Oriental Bay: 17/12/91 - 25/02/92
> Resolution Bay: 07/04/92 - 30/06/92
> Oriental Bay: 04/11/92 - 12/01/93 (Double header)
> Jervis Bay: 09/02/93 - 13/04/93
> Resolution Bay: 12/05/93 - 29/07/93
> Mairangi Bay: 29/08/93 - 12/11/93
> Peninsular Bay: 14/12/93 - 15/02/94
> Osaka Bay: 22/03/94 - 05/06/94
> Repulse Bay: 05/07/94 - 06/07/94 (Got the boot!)
> 
> If any of you were on any of those during those times, it would be good to hear from you.
> 
> Regards
> Geordie(Robson)


Hi Geordie,
In response to your post...i joined Remuera in Tilbury 26/6/91 when you paid off according to my discharge book and then i joined Osaka 7/4/92 same day as you joined Res.
Paid off Res 22/9/92...last discharge on my 1st book so will have to check 2nd book for dates which is aboard the ferry at the moment.
I don't think i sailed with you.
Regards Steve.


----------



## VTR1000

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Geordie,
> In response to your post...i joined Remuera in Tilbury 26/6/91 when you paid off according to my discharge book and then i joined Osaka 7/4/92 same day as you joined Res.
> Paid off Res 22/9/92...last discharge on my 1st book so will have to check 2nd book for dates which is aboard the ferry at the moment.
> I don't think i sailed with you.
> Regards Steve.


Might have had a beer with you before I left. I think it was the Rem where I missed my flight home on pay-off day. Had to spend a night in some fancy hotel near Heathrow. Cost me too


----------



## gerry o

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Gerry me old mate, The old ACT 2 i think it was indeed...joined her in Lisbon drydock 24th Oct '92 and paid off in La Spezia 7th Feb '93. That was the trip we went to a Mayday call off Banda Aceh West of Sumatra on 21st Jan when two tankers were in collision...Mearsk Navigator and Sanko Ono,the Mearsk ship was fully ablaze on port side. We were four weeks in Lisbon and had some good nights up the road...remember we got a small dish of prawns everytime we got a round in in the one bar we frequented,if i remember rightly the lager was quite potent too so plenty of hangovers all round!!
> Yes the Yacht Club was a favourite haunt for some of us indeed.
> Still make the odd keyfob yet but not been into the bellropes for a while now..more interested in the computer these days. Still at sea myself Gerry on the ferries up here...just came off duty tonight. That fisheries job your on will be a good wee number eh? Anyway mate enjoy your trip.
> Cheers Steve.


Well Steve, back at your neck of the woods just ancord here of the Orkneys .you were saying about the bar in LISBON wee called it the CANACKERS BAR your right the beer did give you a right good kick in the morning and i can remember the old boy bringing us a wee plate of prawns ,started of with big one's then as the week's went on he give us wee one's and you told him to (ill put it another way f*** off and get the big one's anyway have you herd from any of the other lads. I get up to the Orkney's a few times so mybe we'll meat up and have a few Canacker's ha.ha.[=P]


----------



## gerry o

Paul Armstrong said:


> Hi gerry i remember you ,hows it going.


hi paul i think i sailed with you 3 mybe 4 times i can remember we were on the res i think twice ,well what are you up to . At the moment im on my way bast the Orkneys on a wee fisherie's boat called the Minna were heading for for Greenock pay off on Easter monday ,are you still at sea ? any way hope to here from you soon good luck g(K)


----------



## stevie burgess

gerry o said:


> Well Steve, back at your neck of the woods just ancord here of the Orkneys .you were saying about the bar in LISBON wee called it the CANACKERS BAR your right the beer did give you a right good kick in the morning and i can remember the old boy bringing us a wee plate of prawns ,started of with big one's then as the week's went on he give us wee one's and you told him to (ill put it another way f*** off and get the big one's anyway have you herd from any of the other lads. I get up to the Orkney's a few times so mybe we'll meat up and have a few Canacker's ha.ha.[=P]


Ahh the CANACKERS BAR i think it was indeed Gerry,think the old boy called me Stefan...yeah the prawns got wee'er as the weeks went by. Well Gerry i keep in regular contact with Chris Mullaney also spoke to Bob Young a couple of times when he was last home on leave,he now works for Gulmar Offshore presently in the Gulf of Mexico as crane operator(6 on 6 off)he's due home again 1st week of May. Yeah that would be great if we could meet up for a pint sometime if and when you get alongside.(Pint)


----------



## stevie burgess

VTR1000 said:


> Might have had a beer with you before I left. I think it was the Rem where I missed my flight home on pay-off day. Had to spend a night in some fancy hotel near Heathrow. Cost me too


Ouch that would have cost you a fair bit...too many beers on pay off day was it? Almost done it myself a few times.


----------



## gerry o

stevie burgess said:


> Ahh the CANACKERS BAR i think it was indeed Gerry,think the old boy called me Stefan...yeah the prawns got wee'er as the weeks went by. Well Gerry i keep in regular contact with Chris Mullaney also spoke to Bob Young a couple of times when he was last home on leave,he now works for Gulmar Offshore presently in the Gulf of Mexico as crane operator(6 on 6 off)he's due home again 1st week of May. Yeah that would be great if we could meet up for a pint sometime if and when you get alongside.(Pint)


well Steve i hope your off the next time im up your neck of the woods and we'll get a pint or two,If your talking to Bob and mybe ill meet with him if he's up in Belfast ,ican't remember Chris Mullaney mybe if i saw him it might come back . take care Gerry(Thumb) (==D)


----------



## stevie burgess

gerry o said:


> well Steve i hope your off the next time im up your neck of the woods and we'll get a pint or two,If your talking to Bob and mybe ill meet with him if he's up in Belfast ,ican't remember Chris Mullaney mybe if i saw him it might come back . take care Gerry(Thumb) (==D)


Well i hope so Gerry,would be great to have a few jars with you and recap on the years gone by. Bob lives in Co.Tyrone but don't know if he frequents Belfast or not but will certainly pass on your ph number next time i e-mail him.
Chris was bosun before leaving to go to RFA,now works shoreside.
All the best Steve.(==D)


----------



## bayboy

Hi name is Jim roberts, iwas on ocl from 82 to 84,ended up marrying an settling in nz. i hear theres going to be a reunion in august,am keen to come.....regards jim


----------



## DAVE F

*Reunion*



bayboy said:


> Hi name is Jim roberts, iwas on ocl from 82 to 84,ended up marrying an settling in nz. i hear theres going to be a reunion in august,am keen to come.....regards jim


Hi Jim
Lofty Shears is organizing reunion ... Check out http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## bayboy

navycut said:


> Hi Jim
> Lofty Shears is organizing reunion ... Check out http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
> 
> Cheers Dave Foley


Are you the same dave foley i sailed wiv on the encounter bay we joined her in genoa on 18/1/84 and left her in tilbury 10/05/84.i was steward 1, geoff the queen was chief steward. simone was the queen cook,i think i was the only non gay in the catering department.regards jim


----------



## DAVE F

bayboy said:


> Are you the same dave foley i sailed wiv on the encounter bay we joined her in genoa on 18/1/84 and left her in tilbury 10/05/84.i was steward 1, geoff the queen was chief steward. simone was the queen cook,i think i was the only non gay in the catering department.regards jim


Yes seem to remember that,did we fly from Southend airport

Cheers Dave


----------



## bayboy

*encounter bay*



navycut said:


> Yes seem to remember that,did we fly from Southend airport
> 
> Cheers Dave


I'm not sure where we flew from,i can't for the life of me picture southend,i'm tending towards heathrow,but could well be wrong.someone else on that trip was wally finkle,sad to hear of his demise,champion that bloke.i ended up marrying janet from welly,been together 25 years,got two fine lads 22 and 15.i am now a self-employed roofer,having spent all my shoreside life in the building industry.nothing has ever come close to when i was at sea.....


----------



## DAVE F

bayboy said:


> I'm not sure where we flew from,i can't for the life of me picture southend,i'm tending towards heathrow,but could well be wrong.someone else on that trip was wally finkle,sad to hear of his demise,champion that bloke.i ended up marrying janet from welly,been together 25 years,got two fine lads 22 and 15.i am now a self-employed roofer,having spent all my shoreside life in the building industry.nothing has ever come close to when i was at sea.....


Hi Jim
I left the sea in 86 to run a public house, looking back the worst thing I ever done. Sounds soft but I remember walking the dog one night shortly after taking the pub,looking up at the stars and thinking this is the only place I will see them from now on. 
Yes Wally was great, I have yet to hear a bad word about him, such an easy going bloke. i can still see his face and the laughter in his eyes.
Are you thinking of coming over for the reunion, I did email Lofty saying I would try and make if if not working but never got a reply so I dont know how far advanced the plans are, says on website last week in August but no real details.so will wait and see how things go. I have started a website named OCL on multiply,have posted some bay boat pics, maybe some faces you know are there http://oclbayboats.multiply.com/ You may have to join multiply.com first before viewing site. Its free to join http://multiply.com/info/tos.

Regards Dave


----------



## Lofty Shears

Dave, sorry mate for not replying, looked at my emails, inbox goes back over 6 months, but not one from you, no worries, recent activity re:reunion, quite a few can't make last weekend in August, looking like it will now be evening of 7th and sat 8th, is probably going to be about 30 lads! now that the Flynn clan have confirmed , think also the 3 Kujiwiacks from Wigan, but awaiting confirmation, still not decided where either yet, get phone calls every week from lads hearing about it, just the other day from Pete Bradshaw(ginger AB from Bradford but lives in Morecambe), working on Scottish Fisherries boat, he must be getting on now, call from Jimmy this morning from NZ, the list is growing, I think I will need help in Liverpool from one of the lads to sort out a boozer locally with a function room for free.


----------



## DAVE F

Lofty Shears said:


> Dave, sorry mate for not replying, looked at my emails, inbox goes back over 6 months, but not one from you, no worries, recent activity re:reunion, quite a few can't make last weekend in August, looking like it will now be evening of 7th and sat 8th, is probably going to be about 30 lads! now that the Flynn clan have confirmed , think also the 3 Kujiwiacks from Wigan, but awaiting confirmation, still not decided where either yet, get phone calls every week from lads hearing about it, just the other day from Pete Bradshaw(ginger AB from Bradford but lives in Morecambe), working on Scottish Fisherries boat, he must be getting on now, call from Jimmy this morning from NZ, the list is growing, I think I will need help in Liverpool from one of the lads to sort out a boozer locally with a function room for free.


Hi Lofty
Thats ok,was wondering why I never heard anything regards email. As I was saying will try and make it. I work in door security now,so if I am not working should be able to make it, then again I work self employed so no reason having to work but I do kinda like the money (A) .

Regards Dave


----------



## shayne tyson

hi lads ,

i keep going to loftys website for the crew bar chatroom , and it seems as if no one is ever around, i think its because no one is ever on at the same time , would it be a good idea to arrange a time of say 8pm on weds. for people to catch up ? .... if you fancy it , speak to you then 

shayne


----------



## graymay

Good idea Shayne

Graham


----------



## DAVE F

shayne tyson said:


> hi lads ,
> 
> i keep going to loftys website for the crew bar chatroom , and it seems as if no one is ever around, i think its because no one is ever on at the same time , would it be a good idea to arrange a time of say 8pm on weds. for people to catch up ? .... if you fancy it , speak to you then
> 
> shayne


Good idea .. have to allow for lads in other countries with time difference but wed 8pm gmt would be good for a start could always change the time later

Cheers Dave


----------



## graymay

Yep better get the case of VB or MB looked out, maybe a jug of Jelly Beans(==D)


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Yep better get the case of VB or MB looked out, maybe a jug of Jelly Beans(==D)


" Did I Ever Tell You About The Time " ......... then silence, is all we will get out of you .......... LOL (Pint)


" I Once Went To Sea On A Matchstick " .....


----------



## andy_k

alright stevie lad good tohear your ok fella hope u remember us andy crackajak ha ha .. ive just spoken to 2nd cook lofty and billy flynn l pool .how are ur ferries iworked on nsf and rfa after ocl i hated all the bull...../ i heard also mate from oldfriend of the family bosun chris donk mullany chris if u read this mate sorry to hear abut ur ear thing mate .ihated rfa never went anywhere anyway for any old o.c.l.lad s on here there is an o.c.l.reuniun in liverpool early august does anyone remember these lads id love to hear how they are what theyre up to .andy jones a.b .eddie webb a.b.muzz duncan p.o.e.charlie king cook .charlie saynor ,best card player ever at smoko,,vodka bill don black wood ,, gary grifiths a.b .charlie culshaw stwd ..andy smith stwd from halifax bebbo ,,pj clarke capt ..mary johnson capt .tokyo bay..87,,paddy merch spearriett cook .last seendrunk in bunk on flinders bay at 7.30.am while the ship was being broken up at alang beach very funny day that we drank the rest of the ships ale so the indians couldnt take it anyway lad please get in touch ,have to get some kip on nights this week .driving me container crane all the best andy k ..p s remember ,bernie and quentin in chalmers 2 great fellas ..


----------



## terry wallace

andy_k said:


> alright stevie lad good tohear your ok fella hope u remember us andy crackajak ha ha .. ive just spoken to 2nd cook lofty and billy flynn l pool .how are ur ferries iworked on nsf and rfa after ocl i hated all the bull...../ i heard also mate from oldfriend of the family bosun chris donk mullany chris if u read this mate sorry to hear abut ur ear thing mate .ihated rfa never went anywhere anyway for any old o.c.l.lad s on here there is an o.c.l.reuniun in liverpool early august does anyone remember these lads id love to hear how they are what theyre up to .andy jones a.b .eddie webb a.b.muzz duncan p.o.e.charlie king cook .charlie saynor ,best card player ever at smoko,,vodka bill don black wood ,, gary grifiths a.b .charlie culshaw stwd ..andy smith stwd from halifax bebbo ,,pj clarke capt ..mary johnson capt .tokyo bay..87,,paddy merch spearriett cook .last seendrunk in bunk on flinders bay at 7.30.am while the ship was being broken up at alang beach very funny day that we drank the rest of the ships ale so the indians couldnt take it anyway lad please get in touch ,have to get some kip on nights this week .driving me container crane all the best andy k ..p s remember ,bernie and quentin in chalmers 2 great fellas ..


Hi Andy, How,s things, I don,t know where most of them are but Andy Jones is now living and working in Singapore. Terry


----------



## simont

Hello Brendan.
I sailed with you on the Remuera. There was you, me, Noel Foot, Kenny Crawford & the 1OE was Duncan Kilgour.

Simon Tempest


----------



## stevie burgess

andy_k said:


> alright stevie lad good tohear your ok fella hope u remember us andy crackajak ha ha .. ive just spoken to 2nd cook lofty and billy flynn l pool .how are ur ferries iworked on nsf and rfa after ocl i hated all the bull...../ i heard also mate from oldfriend of the family bosun chris donk mullany chris if u read this mate sorry to hear abut ur ear thing mate .ihated rfa never went anywhere anyway for any old o.c.l.lad s on here there is an o.c.l.reuniun in liverpool early august does anyone remember these lads id love to hear how they are what theyre up to .andy jones a.b .eddie webb a.b.muzz duncan p.o.e.charlie king cook .charlie saynor ,best card player ever at smoko,,vodka bill don black wood ,, gary grifiths a.b .charlie culshaw stwd ..andy smith stwd from halifax bebbo ,,pj clarke capt ..mary johnson capt .tokyo bay..87,,paddy merch spearriett cook .last seendrunk in bunk on flinders bay at 7.30.am while the ship was being broken up at alang beach very funny day that we drank the rest of the ships ale so the indians couldnt take it anyway lad please get in touch ,have to get some kip on nights this week .driving me container crane all the best andy k ..p s remember ,bernie and quentin in chalmers 2 great fellas ..


Hi Andy Crackajak,Good to hear from you mate...hope your keeping well. Must be a good number you have now container driving,do you drive the straddle carriers or operate the portainers? Been on the ferries more or less since i left deepsea over 11 years ago and pretty browned off with them.
I keep in regular contact with Chris...good mate of mine.
If you look in the gallery you will see a few photos that were uploaded by Jim Roberts...one including myself,bob Young,Colin Pearce,Andy Yeomans and Jim Roberts...that was the trip we took Botany Bay to Japan to get re-engined...great trip was had by all!!


----------



## gerry o

andy_k said:


> alright stevie lad good tohear your ok fella hope u remember us andy crackajak ha ha .. ive just spoken to 2nd cook lofty and billy flynn l pool .how are ur ferries iworked on nsf and rfa after ocl i hated all the bull...../ i heard also mate from oldfriend of the family bosun chris donk mullany chris if u read this mate sorry to hear abut ur ear thing mate .ihated rfa never went anywhere anyway for any old o.c.l.lad s on here there is an o.c.l.reuniun in liverpool early august does anyone remember these lads id love to hear how they are what theyre up to .andy jones a.b .eddie webb a.b.muzz duncan p.o.e.charlie king cook .charlie saynor ,best card player ever at smoko,,vodka bill don black wood ,, gary grifiths a.b .charlie culshaw stwd ..andy smith stwd from halifax bebbo ,,pj clarke capt ..mary johnson capt .tokyo bay..87,,paddy merch spearriett cook .last seendrunk in bunk on flinders bay at 7.30.am while the ship was being broken up at alang beach very funny day that we drank the rest of the ships ale so the indians couldnt take it anyway lad please get in touch ,have to get some kip on nights this week .driving me container crane all the best andy k ..p s remember ,bernie and quentin in chalmers 2 great fellas ..


Hi Andy how's thing's i sailed good luck gerrywith you on the Flinder's and one other time but cant remember what one ,what about with your brother shane ,i sailed with him a few time's the last time was on the NZP i remember paying off in Tilbury and got yhe pass key and chucked a featherd pillow all over his cabin and his mate pete from L/Pool what a mess ha good trip that was good luck Gerry(==D) (==D) (Thumb)


----------



## shayne tyson

hi andy ,
how you doing mate , glad to see that you have found us , how are russ and shane doing , was on friends reunited a while back and found shane but he never got back in touch ,


----------



## denzil f

gerry o said:


> Hi denzil ,remember me i sailed with you about 3 or 4 times on the aussie coast ,im Gerry O'Neill from Belfast i was a steward with you then but now im cook aboard a small ship working for the scottish fisheries ,i see you out of work at the end of the month y not give them a call as they take on now and again cheers mate


Hello Gerry, mate. I do remember you. Christ, every time i remember faces on certain trips it seems like it was yesterday! Hope you're doing well. I'll have to look up the job situation. Got a few application forms out but nothing's happening yet.....


----------



## bgf

Hi All, Just found this site, some familiar names around. I sailed with OCL from the early 80s and am still at sea with Maersk. Spent a long time as 1OE on the Mairangi but was on most of the other ships at sometime. Was Chief for the last voyage of the Brits on both the Colombo and Southampton.
Prety crap now - no beer, no nights in the bar and no good runs ashore.
All the best to anybody that knows me.
Barry Fletcher.


----------



## WillieG

Hi Barry,
Did Jane and I sail with you on the 'Ettrick 83/84?
Cheers,
Willie Grant (R/O)


----------



## DAVE F

*Bob Wrightman*

Anyone remember Bob Wrightman or was it Whiteman [ Mate ] and his famous " Anti Piss Up Pills " ...Penicillin


----------



## VTR1000

Anti piss up pills??? 

He must have been a joy to sail with!

(Pint) made going to sea what it was


----------



## DAVE F

VTR1000 said:


> Anti piss up pills???
> 
> He must have been a joy to sail with!
> 
> (Pint) made going to sea what it was


Oh Yes ...Think he was born without a happy bone in his body. Whatever was wrong with you he would give you Penicillin, I twisted my ankle once and sure enough I got the penicillin treatment and was told no drinking. He gave me to much and I had a reaction to it,my foot swelled up. Dont think I ever saw that man smile apart from when giving you the treatment ...lol


----------



## Keith Williams

denzil f said:


> Hello graymay
> 
> Thought i'd drop a line. My dad was Wally Finkle, I noticed you mentioned his name in your list. Unfortunately he was killed in an accident onboard the Singapore Bay in 93'.
> I actually sailed on the box boats from 89 to 99 when P&O had them. I never met the names you have mentioned but my dad told me a lot of stories about them and countless other characters that sailed with OCL. I must admit i found the stories hard to believe until I experienced the Kiwi coast for myself....


Hello there Denzil this is Keith Williams from Birkenhead I remember you mate
and youre constant playing of anything by U2
I sailed with you on a far easter in the early nineties before your Dad sadly
passed away, I joined that ship when it got back to Southhampton and was 
gutted to hear the news. Hope youre well mate Take care Keith


----------



## terry wallace

Hi Keith. How are you mate. Last time i think that i saw you was when i flew out to join the Kowloon in Singapore after she had gone aground. Moaning George Moonie was the blocker. Remember that he had us chipping the tops of the hatches for weeks in the blazing sun.(the b*****d).So what are you up to now?


----------



## redseatiger

Hello Keith,

Its Steve Seafield mate, hows it going? cant for the life of me remember which bay boat we sailed on. are you going to the get together in liverpool, it should be spot on.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Keith Williams

Aright Stevie mate,
Nice hearing from mate, we were on the Strathbrora I think it was the trip
when it went to drydock in Kowloon, we were talking about buying seiko sport
150 watches, Ive still got mine in the house!
Think we sailed on a far easter too youre a cracking lad mate ive got good
memories! On the Strathbrora Bob a cockney AB with glasses and culy blond culy hair was there and Oz Clements the steward, Jason Nippard the AB? Anyway will be going to the reunion for sure cant wait to be honest!


----------



## Keith Williams

terry wallace said:


> Hi Keith. How are you mate. Last time i think that i saw you was when i flew out to join the Kowloon in Singapore after she had gone aground. Moaning George Moonie was the blocker. Remember that he had us chipping the tops of the hatches for weeks in the blazing sun.(the b*****d).So what are you up to now?


Alright Terry mate!!
Nice to hear from you, I remember that time in the blazing sun he (George)
was a right one youre not wrong. I have to laugh remembering that time
you sparked Stan he well deserved it mate he was a right pain 
when he'd had a few. Anyway mate I took the money and left the sea I now
work for a Unilever as a process operator kinda like Homer Simpson sitting
in a control room pressing buttons similer to working down in the engine room
except it's not so red hot! Been here for 12 yrs now but still miss going
away and the crack we used to have, what are you up to now mate?"


----------



## terry wallace

Hi Keith. I remember Stan very well. I think that might of been the Tokyo but not too sure. I packed in going to sea a couple of years ago and now living and working in the Dominican Republic. Myself and my wife set up a company with a Dutch couple and are now renovating hotels and houses. Keeps me off the streets and in the sunshine. Would have liked to be at the re-union that is being set up as there,s quite a few people going that i know. I see in your mail to Stevie that you mentioned a blonde guy from London. That wouldn,t be Bonzai Bob by any chance would it!


----------



## bgf

WillieG said:


> Hi Barry,
> Did Jane and I sail with you on the 'Ettrick 83/84?
> Cheers,
> Willie Grant (R/O)


Hi Willie,
You certainly did, I remember it well. Did we not fly out together to join it in Hong Kong with Spence the 2OT and leave in Karachi, seem to think we had to sign a form at the hotel to say we were alcoholics to get some beer in the room.
Are you still with Jane up in the Isle of Ewe?
Barry


----------



## Keith Williams

terry wallace said:


> Hi Keith. I remember Stan very well. I think that might of been the Tokyo but not too sure. I packed in going to sea a couple of years ago and now living and working in the Dominican Republic. Myself and my wife set up a company with a Dutch couple and are now renovating hotels and houses. Keeps me off the streets and in the sunshine. Would have liked to be at the re-union that is being set up as there,s quite a few people going that i know. I see in your mail to Stevie that you mentioned a blonde guy from London. That wouldn,t be Bonzai Bob by any chance would it!


Alright Terry
I really am made up your doing well and have the "get up and go" to make
the move it sounds great mate. Just waiting for my house to sell before
I make the move to Vancouver, asked for voluntary redundancy here at
Unilever Oct last year and got told by the union "You'll be alright" so me
being daft thought that's it I'm laughing I'm gone by January! - with that
I shot back over to Vancouver looking for a job offer thru the current
skilled workers program which is superb as youre ledgit and issed with
the equilivent NI number - sorted! Anyway got a job offer but had to start
at the latest Feb - anyway got knocked back for the redundancy and now
have to wait till the house sells to go - I'll get there ;-)
Bonsai Bob!!! - That's the man , he was a good laugh Bob
I sailed with you first on the Tokyo my first trip with OCL Ive still got the pics
got a good one of you mate will dig it out and post it. Tulip, stretch (Dick Retchfords son?)


----------



## WillieG

bgf said:


> Hi Willie,
> You certainly did, I remember it well. Did we not fly out together to join it in Hong Kong with Spence the 2OT and leave in Karachi, seem to think we had to sign a form at the hotel to say we were alcoholics to get some beer in the room.
> Are you still with Jane up in the Isle of Ewe?
> Barry


Hi Barry,

That's right, we did join and pay off together - I'd forgotten about the hotel in Karachi, but doubt if we had much trouble convincing them we were alcoholics as I seem to remember our reliefs arrived in the morning, and we didn't leave till late afternoon or evening! (Pint) 

Yes, Jane and I are still here, we'll drop you a PM in the next day or two.

Best Regards,
Willie


----------



## terry wallace

Keith Williams said:


> Alright Terry
> I really am made up your doing well and have the "get up and go" to make
> the move it sounds great mate. Just waiting for my house to sell before
> I make the move to Vancouver, asked for voluntary redundancy here at
> Unilever Oct last year and got told by the union "You'll be alright" so me
> being daft thought that's it I'm laughing I'm gone by January! - with that
> I shot back over to Vancouver looking for a job offer thru the current
> skilled workers program which is superb as youre ledgit and issed with
> the equilivent NI number - sorted! Anyway got a job offer but had to start
> at the latest Feb - anyway got knocked back for the redundancy and now
> have to wait till the house sells to go - I'll get there ;-)
> Bonsai Bob!!! - That's the man , he was a good laugh Bob
> I sailed with you first on the Tokyo my first trip with OCL Ive still got the pics
> got a good one of you mate will dig it out and post it. Tulip, stretch (Dick Retchfords son?)


Hi Keith, Hope you make it over there(no doubt you will). I remember the Tokyo as it was my first trip back in the company.I joined it in Hamburg drydock about 2or3weeks before you joined in Southampton(i think).I remember Stretch. Andy Forbes was there as well,remember him? It was a good trip with many a night spent in the bar!! Was it on the Tokyo when one of the fish from the fish tank gave birth and the steward looking after them though he was a dad and bought drinks(ken i think his name was). Lasted a couple of hours as the bigger fish ate all the little ones. Had to have another party for the wake! Look forward to the pics. Terry(==D)


----------



## mclauli

*Hello all from OCL Boxboats*

I sailed as an engineer from 79 to 90 on lots of the ships to Kiwi, Oz, far east, etc. Great memories. All the best

Liam McLaughlin


----------



## Billieboy

*Remuera (later Remuera Bay)*

I was present in the Engine Room when the Remuera was docked at Wilton Feyanoord. She had been previously re-fitted there and both HP turbine rotors, (they were Stahl Laval units), had been removed, balanced and replaced. Apparently it was not possible to get the ship up to speed at it's normal fuel consumption. Months and many long signals were exchanged between the Office and the Chief Engineer. Eventually the Chief signalled that the only cause that he could find for the fuel and speed problem was; that the HP Rotors had been switched after balancing, so that the steam was impinging on the back of the turbine blades!

As the HP cover of one of the units was lifted, the Super had a look and then straightened up, his arm pointing at various members of the ER staff standing on the platforms and walk ways above him; I've never seen such a bloodbath!


----------



## Mayday

Hello all,

Really enjoyed reading the forum.
I was R/O on the following

Discovery 21Mar 1975 to 11 June 1975
Flinders 11 August 1975 to 4 Nov 1975
Moreton 19 Dec 1975 to 2 Feb 1976
Jervis 22 Mar 1976 to 16 June 1976
Discovery 11 Aug 1976 to 8 Nov 1976
Remuera 28 Feb 1977 to 7 June 1977
Jervis 8 Aug 1977 to 5 Nov 1977
Discovery 19 Dec 1977 to 17 Mar 1978
Encounter 17 June 1978 to 16 Sept 1978
Remuera 30 Oct 1978 to 9 Feb 1979
Jervis 15 May 1979 to 6 Aug 1979
Jervis 20 Oct 1979 to 6 Feb 1980
Encounter 18 Apr 1980 to 22 Jul 1980
Remuera 3 Oct 1980 to 20 Dec 1980
Aotea 9 Apr 1981 to 30 Jul 1981
Resolution 7 Dec 1981 to 11 Mar 1982
Flinders 2 Jun 1982 to 24 Aug 1982
Aotea 13 Nov 1982 to 15 Mar 1983
Strathconnon 16 Aug 1983 to 2 dec 1983
Falmouth 21 Feb 1984 to 4 Apr 1984
Providence 23 May 1984 to 13 Jul 1984
Tor 5 Oct 1984 to 7 Feb 1985
Tolaga 28 May 1985 to 9 Sept 1985
Resolution 11 Nov 1985 to 24 Dec 1985
Resolution 30 January 1986 to 21 Apr 1986
Flinders 13 Jun 1986 to 8 Sept 1986
Flinders 23 Nov 1986 to 10 Feb 1987
Osaka 7 Apr 1987 to 16 Jun 1987
Flinders 27 Jul 1987 to 14 Oct 1987
Cardigan 6 Nov 1987 to 7 Jan 1988
Tor 17 Jul 1988 to 30 Nov 1988
Encounter 7 Mar 1989 to 18 Jun 1989
Flinders 12 Oct 1989 to 6 January 1990 

John.


----------



## WillieG

Hello John,
Another Sparks on the forum! (Thumb) 
You were my relief on the Strathconon in Singapore on 16th Aug 1983.
Cheers,
Willie


----------



## Keith Williams

gerry o said:


> hi paul i think i sailed with you 3 mybe 4 times i can remember we were on the res i think twice ,well what are you up to . At the moment im on my way bast the Orkneys on a wee fisherie's boat called the Minna were heading for for Greenock pay off on Easter monday ,are you still at sea ? any way hope to here from you soon good luck g(K)


Alright Gerry I sailed with you and remember us paying off with fillet steak
and a stack of cocoa cant for the life of me remember which ship think
it was one of the Kiwi runners.
hope youre keeping well
Keith Williams from sunny Birkenhead


----------



## gerry o

Keith Williams said:


> Alright Gerry I sailed with you and remember us paying off with fillet steak
> and a stack of cocoa cant for the life of me remember which ship think
> it was one of the Kiwi runners.
> hope youre keeping well
> Keith Williams from sunny Birkenhead


OK Keith, i remember the day well ,it was the Merangi what a trip .I miss going down to oz and kiwi they were great times. So hows things with you are you still at sea ? Im working for the scottish fisheries as a cook not a bad we job three on tree off and only 15 crew on board. Do you ever see Bibo about i had some good times with him ,if you bump into him tell him i said hello anyway are you going to the reunion ill not be there as ill be at sea good luck G .....[=P] (==D) (==D)


----------



## Mayday

WillieG said:


> Hello John,
> Another Sparks on the forum! (Thumb)
> You were my relief on the Strathconon in Singapore on 16th Aug 1983.
> Cheers,
> Willie


Willie,
Yes I remember that. JRC equipment on that one, a change from Redifon.
Was that ship originally Sea Train Valley Forge or was that Falmouth?

John.


----------



## stevie burgess

Mayday said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Really enjoyed reading the forum.
> I was R/O on the following
> 
> Discovery 21Mar 1975 to 11 June 1975
> Flinders 11 August 1975 to 4 Nov 1975
> Moreton 19 Dec 1975 to 2 Feb 1976
> Jervis 22 Mar 1976 to 16 June 1976
> Discovery 11 Aug 1976 to 8 Nov 1976
> Remuera 28 Feb 1977 to 7 June 1977
> Jervis 8 Aug 1977 to 5 Nov 1977
> Discovery 19 Dec 1977 to 17 Mar 1978
> Encounter 17 June 1978 to 16 Sept 1978
> Remuera 30 Oct 1978 to 9 Feb 1979
> Jervis 15 May 1979 to 6 Aug 1979
> Jervis 20 Oct 1979 to 6 Feb 1980
> Encounter 18 Apr 1980 to 22 Jul 1980
> Remuera 3 Oct 1980 to 20 Dec 1980
> Aotea 9 Apr 1981 to 30 Jul 1981
> Resolution 7 Dec 1981 to 11 Mar 1982
> Flinders 2 Jun 1982 to 24 Aug 1982
> Aotea 13 Nov 1982 to 15 Mar 1983
> Strathconnon 16 Aug 1983 to 2 dec 1983
> Falmouth 21 Feb 1984 to 4 Apr 1984
> Providence 23 May 1984 to 13 Jul 1984
> Tor 5 Oct 1984 to 7 Feb 1985
> Tolaga 28 May 1985 to 9 Sept 1985
> Resolution 11 Nov 1985 to 24 Dec 1985
> Resolution 30 January 1986 to 21 Apr 1986
> Flinders 13 Jun 1986 to 8 Sept 1986
> Flinders 23 Nov 1986 to 10 Feb 1987
> Osaka 7 Apr 1987 to 16 Jun 1987
> Flinders 27 Jul 1987 to 14 Oct 1987
> Cardigan 6 Nov 1987 to 7 Jan 1988
> Tor 17 Jul 1988 to 30 Nov 1988
> Encounter 7 Mar 1989 to 18 Jun 1989
> Flinders 12 Oct 1989 to 6 January 1990
> 
> John.


Hi John, I can't really remember you but looking at my old book i sailed with you on Rem 3 Oct - 20 Dec '80 and on Osaka 7 Apr - 16 Jun '87. I took redundancy in Dec '98...i sailed as L/SEAMAN. Am still at sea on the ferries at the moment. Had some great times on the box boats!! Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## WillieG

Mayday said:


> Willie,
> Yes I remember that. JRC equipment on that one, a change from Redifon.
> Was that ship originally Sea Train Valley Forge or was that Falmouth?
> 
> John.


Hello again John,

Yes she was ex Seatrain Valley Forge.

JRC - yes that was different, a few other firsts on there for me too - the Satcom of course, but also the cheapo satnav that wouldn't follow the Gyro, so had to have the course inputted manually after each course change.
Oh - and every time I hit the key on 16 Mhz it blanked out completely and had to be reset!

Memories.......!!

Cheers for now,
Willie


----------



## waddy24

Do any of you remember the great characters of ocl such as M.A. F. Jackson, and who the hell was harris ?


----------



## DAVE F

waddy24 said:


> Do any of you remember the great characters of ocl such as M.A. F. Jackson, and who the hell was harris ?


Is it Dick Harris your thinking of, from Essex way


----------



## shayne tyson

hi worzel,

yes i remember Micheal Anthony Francis Jackson,,,,,, who could forget him , he isn't the only person i sometimes think of either , such as splendid dennis , or the Major in the laundry (Don Mc Cloud) , comander Mc kenzie Charlie) , Fenders(Niel Blackwell) , does anybody know of these people ? the last i know of Fenders was hat he was living in Spain.


----------



## graymay

I believe Harris got married in a civil ceremony to Captain short in San Francisco around 1987, they are now living in Brighton (bumped into them at the premier of Mama Mia)

Graham


----------



## brendancuffe

mclauli said:


> I sailed as an engineer from 79 to 90 on lots of the ships to Kiwi, Oz, far east, etc. Great memories. All the best
> 
> Liam McLaughlin


Hi Liam,

Brendan Cuffe here. I well remember you and hope lifes been kind.


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> I believe Harris got married in a civil ceremony to Captain short in San Francisco around 1987, they are now living in Brighton (bumped into them at the premier of Mama Mia)
> 
> Graham


Graham
I must be thinking of a different Harris, the one I am thinking of was Dick Harris, if I remember right he was on deck a bit of a loud mouth. Also Graham I posted on S.N TV a video on The Piper Alpha disaster, don`t know if you seen it. Maybe of some interest to you.
Cheers Dave


----------



## mclauli

Hi Brendan, I'm doing okay. How are you? Which ship did we sail on together? I've been ashore since 1990, working in industrial utilites. working a san energy engineer now. all the best, Liam


----------



## ChasCulshaw

*Hey Andy!*



andy_k said:


> alright stevie lad good tohear your ok fella hope u remember us andy crackajak ha ha .. ive just spoken to 2nd cook lofty and billy flynn l pool .how are ur ferries iworked on nsf and rfa after ocl i hated all the bull...../ i heard also mate from oldfriend of the family bosun chris donk mullany chris if u read this mate sorry to hear abut ur ear thing mate .ihated rfa never went anywhere anyway for any old o.c.l.lad s on here there is an o.c.l.reuniun in liverpool early august does anyone remember these lads id love to hear how they are what theyre up to .andy jones a.b .eddie webb a.b.muzz duncan p.o.e.charlie king cook .charlie saynor ,best card player ever at smoko,,vodka bill don black wood ,, gary grifiths a.b .charlie culshaw stwd ..andy smith stwd from halifax bebbo ,,pj clarke capt ..mary johnson capt .tokyo bay..87,,paddy merch spearriett cook .last seendrunk in bunk on flinders bay at 7.30.am while the ship was being broken up at alang beach very funny day that we drank the rest of the ships ale so the indians couldnt take it anyway lad please get in touch ,have to get some kip on nights this week .driving me container crane all the best andy k ..p s remember ,bernie and quentin in chalmers 2 great fellas ..


Alright Andy!

Charlie here, hows it going? I just found this site after hearing about the bay boat reunion. Didnt even know this exisited but what a great way of getting in touch with old mates. 
I took redundancy in 1995 and done some **** jobs whilst blowing all of my redundancy money. Dont blame you for hating the RFA. I tried the ferries but hated it and I now working in housing. I house people with mental health problems so its like being in the crew bar at times...haha.
I have lived in Newcastle for 11 years.


----------



## shayne tyson

hi charlie ,

glad you have found us mate, its been a long time .can't remeber which of the ships it was that we sailed on but its good to see your about , are you going to make the reunuion?.

shayne


----------



## shayne tyson

hi lads ,

i have been talking to chris mullaney and a few of you apparently havae been trying to find out about betty in Melbourne. after a bit of rooting about on the friends reunited website i was able to get in touch with Hillary Ward , and like yourselves she has kept in touch with Betty. and this is what she has had to say . ( Chris asked me to post this)

" I had kept in touch with betty in Melbourne but unfortuneatly lost touch a couple of years ago , i now she has been quite poorly she suffered a stroke and i am going on the assumption she is not around anymore"

i have also mentioned to her about Lofty's website and she knows about the reunion , but thinks she might be on holiday at that time , she also keeps in touch with Candy , Trish , and Simone.

She has also told me that Bertie Lock , Frank Martin and Derek Smith have all passed away.

i hope this has helped some of you that has been in touch with betty over the years , does any one know Lisa's address or sylvia's ( think that was her friends name) to find out whats happened down there.

regards shayne


----------



## ChasCulshaw

*hi Shane*



shayne tyson said:


> hi charlie ,
> 
> glad you have found us mate, its been a long time .can't remeber which of the ships it was that we sailed on but its good to see your about , are you going to make the reunuion?.
> 
> shayne


Hi Shane

we sailed together on a far easter. Are you still at sea?

I am going to try and make the reuinion. Lofty's site is brilliant, gonna send some pics for it. 

God they were the days, we had some right laughs

cheers


----------



## DAVE F

shayne tyson said:


> hi lads ,
> 
> i have been talking to chris mullaney and a few of you apparently havae been trying to find out about betty in Melbourne. after a bit of rooting about on the friends reunited website i was able to get in touch with Hillary Ward , and like yourselves she has kept in touch with Betty. and this is what she has had to say . ( Chris asked me to post this)
> 
> " I had kept in touch with betty in Melbourne but unfortuneatly lost touch a couple of years ago , i now she has been quite poorly she suffered a stroke and i am going on the assumption she is not around anymore"
> 
> i have also mentioned to her about Lofty's website and she knows about the reunion , but thinks she might be on holiday at that time , she also keeps in touch with Candy , Trish , and Simone.
> 
> She has also told me that Bertie Lock , Frank Martin and Derek Smith have all passed away.
> 
> i hope this has helped some of you that has been in touch with betty over the years , does any one know Lisa's address or sylvia's ( think that was her friends name) to find out whats happened down there.
> 
> regards shayne


Hi Shayne
Thats bad news about Betty. Still in the dark as to what happened. As far as I know I think Sylvia passed away a few years ago. I have left a message on Skype for Lyssa, tried email her but no reply. Send me a PM for the last email address I had for her.
Cheers Dave


----------



## Jess Mckenna

hi Shayne

glad to hear you are well.

Chas told me about this website so thought i would give it a little varde.

Also in touch with Chris Milligan, Trish, Miss Matthews. Miss Condon got married in a civil ceremony to some Tunisian hommie last year. See Dave Hall (pastie) and little Marty in Cornwall. I expect you know about Dicky Retchford passing away last year.

I am still in touch with Dot Whiteman. We have regular polarie on phone.

I am off to Italy in three weeks on one of my state visits.

Bona voyage! 

Jess


----------



## shayne tyson

hi jess.

how are you , i managed to get in touch with chris milligan and i think this is where a lot of the communication has come about , i feel its all good news catching up again after such a long time , i always seem to remember you on one of the old far easters i can't remember which always making time for a " bona pot " 
will you be going to the reunion ? i know it will be quite a way for you from down in Cornwall 
I was told about Dick Retchford , i done a coastal with him if memory serves me . 

regards Shayne


----------



## andy_k

Jess Mckenna said:


> hi Shayne
> 
> glad to hear you are well.
> 
> Chas told me about this website so thought i would give it a little varde.
> 
> Also in touch with Chris Milligan, Trish, Miss Matthews. Miss Condon got married in a civil ceremony to some Tunisian hommie last year. See Dave Hall (pastie) and little Marty in Cornwall. I expect you know about Dicky Retchford passing away last year.
> 
> I am still in touch with Dot Whiteman. We have regular polarie on phone.
> 
> I am off to Italy in three weeks on one of my state visits.
> 
> Bona voyage!
> 
> Jess


hi jesse how are you mate just seen ur name on here .what a great person u are so funny.. did u say the old queen paul condon got marrie last time iseen her she was asleep slaughtered in the crew bar on the kookaburra..we all miss the ships ..how is mince milligan great fella ..always sunbathing look afterurself mate ..andyk ..


----------



## Glenn Miller

Hi Guys.
Ive just found this forum, its great bringing back so many good memories.

there are loads of names that I remember, here's a few.

Keith Morris......John Holmes....Eric Stein (Candy Stein) John Mc Clure, (the best bosun, I sailed with).....Tilly Doyle.......Geoff Saunders, and his brother, I cant remember his name....Peter Silk............there are loads more.

Ive just found my discharge book and heres the OCL entries in it

Jervis Bay 08/11/74 Tilbury 04/02/75 Tilbury Cpt Gibbons 
Encounter bay 11/03/75 Tilbury 30/05/75 Tilbury Cpt Ryan
Moreton bay 20/06/75 Fos 23/09/75 Tilbury Cpt Thorpe
Encounter Bay 13/11/75 Tilbury 29/01/76 Tilbury Cpt Blackburn
Encounter Bay 06/07/77 Tilbury 22/09/77 Tilbury Cpt Hutson
Jervis Bay 05/11/77 Tilbury 28/01/78 Tilbury Cpt Chipperfield
Flinders Bay 22/03/78 Tilbury 28/03/78 Bremen Cpt Howard
Discovery Bay 31/03/78 Tilbury 19/06/78 Genoa Cpt Howard
Discovery Bay 12/07/78 Tilbury 07/09/78 Tilbury Cpt Chipperfield
Resolution Bay 22/11/78 Bremen 07/03/79 Tilbury Cpt Blackburn.

If any of you guys sailed with me or remember me, please get in touch. You might remember me as Dusty Miller


----------



## pete wheatley

*Seaman ending up Boson*

I joined OCL in 1975 in my view the best years when there were only six baby Bays then along came the rem with ACT on her funnel and became one of our favourites ships for memories. I stayed through CFL and P&O right up till 1999 when the last lot of redundancies came. We had many happy times (my wife Annie) and I and have lots of photo´s which we will sort out and send. In the Very near future. 
Also living in the vicinity is Trevor Cartwright and Brian (Candy)Stien We are also in touch with Hilary who comes out to visit us in Spain where we are now living. We have also had Simon Shepherd, & Geoff Beardsmore visiting but they stay with trevor on the coast and we live in the mountain area. I have spent a lot of my retirement renovating and building etc. and really enjoying myself in general. But don´t regret for one moment the life Annie and I had on a lot of the trips and some of the good friends we made. 
All the best Pete


----------



## shayne tyson

hi Pete,

good to see your name mate and that of Annie , i have done a couple of trips with you can't remember which ones off hand , and one of them with Annie on one of the old far easters . like your self would not change anything about the trips i have done .

regards Shayne


----------



## Glenn Miller

Hi Pete

I remember sailing with you, and Candy, she was great fun, always looked after me, as i was a young boy fresh from mummy. lol.

Cant remember which ship/s you and I were on together, but they were fun.

Say hello to Candy when you see him next.

Dusty


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Pete, Great to see that you have joined us at last mate...did a couple of trips or so with you on the Far Easters. Glad you are enjoying your retirement in sunny Spain. Was in Llorret De Mar a couple of years ago on holiday.
Yes the "BOX BOAT" days were certainly memorable indeed...had some fantastic years there.


----------



## Glenn Miller

Hi Steve, good to hear form you mate, hows things, well I hope.

yes you are right, it was the discovery bay and then the resolution, and it was Brian chipperfields first trip as a skipper, but I also sailed with him when he took over as skipper, as the original skipper paid off somewhere, and that was on the Jervis during November 77 till jan 78.

Again you are right, I had my Mrs with me then, she is now my Ex misses, and we did go up the Persian golf on that trip, and it was Ramadam, if I remember right.

I read that you are still at sea, albeit on ferries, well mate, thats so time at sea now, it must be 35 years. well done.

I still remember the good time on the "Bay Boats" and some of the good people that I have met, I am meeting up with peter silk on monday of next week, Im not sure if you remember him, there are some good names on this site, Candy.......he/she use to look after me, when I was an innocent 16 year old on my first time abroad, Pete Wheatley, another good guy, Tilly doyle, ive got some photos of him somewhere, I will have to dig them out and post them on here. Geoff Saunders and his brother Les, my time with them on the Discovery bay in 1978, I paid off in geona, to get married, and the whole trip we played fleetwwod Macs "rumours" tape, even now when I hear it, I get taken back to the crew bar on the Discovery bay.

I remember us on the resolution bay, when it was my 21st birthday, and the tankard that the crew presented to me, Ive still got it and it stands in pride of place in my display case....and the pint of Jelly bean cocktail that i had to drink that day.........god, Ive never touched one since....lol

Mate, its really good to get back in touch with you again.

I wish I could go to the reunion, but Ive got a wedding that day, but I hope there will ba another one....soon.

Well mate, Ive got to go now, so I hope to hear from you again soon, and if anyone reading this, knows me, Please get in touch, it would be good to catch up.


Dusty


----------



## DAVE F

pete wheatley said:


> I joined OCL in 1975 in my view the best years when there were only six baby Bays then along came the rem with ACT on her funnel and became one of our favourites ships for memories. I stayed through CFL and P&O right up till 1999 when the last lot of redundancies came. We had many happy times (my wife Annie) and I and have lots of photo´s which we will sort out and send. In the Very near future.
> Also living in the vicinity is Trevor Cartwright and Brian (Candy)Stien We are also in touch with Hilary who comes out to visit us in Spain where we are now living. We have also had Simon Shepherd, & Geoff Beardsmore visiting but they stay with trevor on the coast and we live in the mountain area. I have spent a lot of my retirement renovating and building etc. and really enjoying myself in general. But don´t regret for one moment the life Annie and I had on a lot of the trips and some of the good friends we made.
> All the best Pete


Hello There Pete
Good to hear from you, Sent Annie and Yourself a couple of emails but no reply, was wondering what was up.
Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## korkie123

denzil f said:


> Hello graymay
> 
> Thought i'd drop a line. My dad was Wally Finkle, I noticed you mentioned his name in your list. Unfortunately he was killed in an accident onboard the Singapore Bay in 93'.
> I actually sailed on the box boats from 89 to 99 when P&O had them. I never met the names you have mentioned but my dad told me a lot of stories about them and countless other characters that sailed with OCL. I must admit i found the stories hard to believe until I experienced the Kiwi coast for myself....


Hello Denzil, you old fart, longtime no hear. How the bloody hell are u?, hope u respond. Take care John Corke ex(P.O.E)


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Dusty,Yeah been on ferries for over 10 years and fed up with them.
Been at sea over 33 years not 35...am a tadge younger than you mate,but funnily enough i had my 21st on the "RES" also in 1980 and lads bought me a silver ingot which i still treasure. I know the name Peter Silk indeed but not sure wether i sailed with him or not....some people i remember sailing with some not i'm afraid. So i take it that you are going to the reunion? I'm back on duty 6th for two weeks...off again on 20th Aug so anyway i hope you all have a great time and give my regards to the lads.
All the best,
Steve.


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Dusty, Sorry i just realised that you can't make it to the reunion....like myself but maybe another year eh! We'll see what happens.
Regards Steve.


----------



## VTR1000

A few names I remember .... or should that be vaguely remember on this thread, Korkie rings a bell (a few beers we have had) as does Pete Wheatley (Blocker? ), Andy K ... or one of the Crackerjack team (2nd Cook?), Shayne Tyson (Ch Cook?), Charlie Calshaw (POE?) and quite a few others.

Good to hear you guys are still alive!

OCL/P&O turned me into an alky .... a functioning one though. still am ... and if any of you guys head out this way, you're more than welcome for a room at the inn and a liquid refreshment of course you will be paying for! (Thumb) 

(Pint)


----------



## Vince Gorny

*Hello Mark!*

Thanks for your mail - which, for some reason or another, eight or nine months after it was posted, I have just read!

I can't recall us actually sailing together - but do recall we 'passed like Ships in the Night' on Crew Change days, on several occasions. One in particular, I think it was the 'Mairangi' when your Dad (and as I recall, a very stunningly beautiful Sister) came to collect you - and your New Aussie Wife - from Tilbury!

Happy Days!


----------



## Vince Gorny

*Hello Denzil!*

I don't think we ever met - but I met and sailed with your Dad - and indeed your Mum too - on several occasions! 'Mairangi' I think was the last time. An absolute Gentleman with a heart of gold, I recall, and was very sad to hear that he had passed away!

Vince Gorny.


----------



## pete wheatley

navycut said:


> Hello There Pete
> Good to hear from you, Sent Annie and Yourself a couple of emails but no reply, was wondering what was up.
> Cheers Dave Foley


Hi Dave. I have been trying to find your email address, I sent you a really long email but then had computer and server trouble and I don´t know what happened to it. Our mate (ex Chief engineer on the nuclear ships) and a know all says he could fix it all and lost everything, so in the end Pete fixed it and we are back in bussiness. I even gave you Hilary´s email so if you send your address again I will be in touch. a.s.a.p. We have been having a dig through the photo´s and reliving the good old times. Lovely to see that black eye again. We went to the doc. together in Sydney and you were going to make a lampshade out of the xrays of your head. Did you ever get around to it. I doubt it.Will say cheerio for now but get back in touch. Love Annie and Pete xxxx


----------



## pete wheatley

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Pete, Great to see that you have joined us at last mate...did a couple of trips or so with you on the Far Easters. Glad you are enjoying your retirement in sunny Spain. Was in Llorret De Mar a couple of years ago on holiday.
> Yes the "BOX BOAT" days were certainly memorable indeed...had some fantastic years there.


Hi Steve
Nice to hear from you mate remember the good times we had, we sailed together a few times and once with Annie I can´t remember which ships though. I have just thought of something have you heard from anyone who remember Maff Jackson I had forgotten about him. I don´t think I have any photo´s of him. Hope life is treating you well, I can´t believe I am now 70 and don´t regret a thing. We live in the mountains half hour from Alicante it is so hot at the moment it is like being in the scavengers. Take care Pete


----------



## pete wheatley

Glenn Miller said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I remember sailing with you, and Candy, she was great fun, always looked after me, as i was a young boy fresh from mummy. lol.
> 
> Cant remember which ship/s you and I were on together, but they were fun.
> 
> Say hello to Candy when you see him next.
> 
> Dusty


Hi Dusty nice to hear from you, going back, i think we did a couple of trips in all, they were good days, still yet to see Candy, dont see him very often, bit when i do, i will say you said hello. all the best mate, Pete


----------



## DAVE F

pete wheatley said:


> Hi Dave. I have been trying to find your email address, I sent you a really long email but then had computer and server trouble and I don´t know what happened to it. Our mate (ex Chief engineer on the nuclear ships) and a know all says he could fix it all and lost everything, so in the end Pete fixed it and we are back in bussiness. I even gave you Hilary´s email so if you send your address again I will be in touch. a.s.a.p. We have been having a dig through the photo´s and reliving the good old times. Lovely to see that black eye again. We went to the doc. together in Sydney and you were going to make a lampshade out of the xrays of your head. Did you ever get around to it. I doubt it.Will say cheerio for now but get back in touch. Love Annie and Pete xxxx


Hi There you two (Pint) 
So you managed to lose my email address will drop you another mail as you cannot put email address on here, seeing as you lost address I guess you also lost the reminder about the £50 you owe me ... ??? (?HUH) 
Oh well was worth a try .. lol
Have you heard anything about Betty, tried a few times ringing on Skype both Betty`s number and also Lyssa`s but no answer. Yes we had some laughs, still remember Annie when we met up in London for a quick drink,you were on your way home to Eastbourne. "Quick Drink" ?? about 5.30pm was lucky to get you to the station to catch the last train that night lol. Good Times 
Cheers Dave


----------



## pete wheatley

navycut said:


> Hi There you two (Pint)
> So you managed to lose my email address will drop you another mail as you cannot put email address on here, seeing as you lost address I guess you also lost the reminder about the £50 you owe me ... ??? (?HUH)
> Oh well was worth a try .. lol
> Have you heard anything about Betty, tried a few times ringing on Skype both Betty`s number and also Lyssa`s but no answer. Yes we had some laughs, still remember Annie when we met up in London for a quick drink,you were on your way home to Eastbourne. "Quick Drink" ?? about 5.30pm was lucky to get you to the station to catch the last train that night lol. Good Times
> Cheers Dave


Yes I remember You Betty and I singing on Victoria station while you insisted I was on the wrong train. I think Betty got a bit jealous that night as you were doing your usual drunken acts. I wonder what you were singing could it have been Wild Rover. Cheers Annie(Hippy)


----------



## DAVE F

pete wheatley said:


> Yes I remember You Betty and I singing on Victoria station while you insisted I was on the wrong train. I think Betty got a bit jealous that night as you were doing your usual drunken acts. I wonder what you were singing could it have been Wild Rover. Cheers Annie(Hippy)


May well have been "The Wid Rover" have been known to sing that one a few times, only if someone insisted. You saying that I was out on a pub crawl one night with Jackie my local pubs landlords daughter, we ended up in a spanish restaurant where the the band was playing spanish type music, I got up on stage and done the wild rover, did not sound the same with spanish guitars trying to follow me [=P]


----------



## pete wheatley

pete wheatley said:


> Yes I remember You Betty and I singing on Victoria station while you insisted I was on the wrong train. I think Betty got a bit jealous that night as you were doing your usual drunken acts. I wonder what you were singing could it have been Wild Rover. Cheers Annie(Hippy)


By the way do you remember sitting on the railway lines in Genoa with Pete singing the same old song. we were on the Encounter and you were on the Flinders and Champneys was great he threatened to have me arrested for blacking your eye. Also the tea party he had on the bridge at Station Pier Melbourne while I was on your ship and Pete was on the other while they shifted ship. also the sheet you had hanging over the bow held down with beer cans with Welcome home Annie across it. My only regret is that I didn´t have my camera when you sailed in. So many memories Annie (with her steering ticket) (K)


----------



## DAVE F

pete wheatley said:


> By the way do you remember sitting on the railway lines in Genoa with Pete singing the same old song. we were on the Encounter and you were on the Flinders and Champneys was great he threatened to have me arrested for blacking your eye. Also the tea party he had on the bridge at Station Pier Melbourne while I was on your ship and Pete was on the other while they shifted ship. also the sheet you had hanging over the bow held down with beer cans with Welcome home Annie across it. My only regret is that I didn´t have my camera when you sailed in. So many memories Annie (with her steering ticket) (K)


Yes my favorite railway line, also when you and the other wives took the projector and "B"movies for a private showing, I said no but it did not matter you just took it, remember the vicar he was our best customer for the movie nights in the bar, I asked him for two quid as everyone else had paid for the movies, his reply "You would not charge a man of the cloth"


----------



## jethro

Have I missed out a generation? I am reliably informed that I once signed on a Bay boat in 1970 or thereabouts,probably Jervis Bay? It was during my Blue Period so I am not admitting anything okay??


----------



## stevie burgess

Aye Pete,Many a good time was had by all,i think it was just a few of the Far Easters that we sailed together if i remember rightly. I don't think i ever sailed with Maff Jackson but he has been mentioned by someone. Well Pete i have been on the ferries up my way for over 10 years and a bit browned off with it all now but as they say "a jobs a job nowadays" had my 50th a few months ago so still going strong ha ha!! Say hello to Annie for me.
Regards Steve.


----------



## pete wheatley

stevie burgess said:


> Aye Pete,Many a good time was had by all,i think it was just a few of the Far Easters that we sailed together if i remember rightly. I don't think i ever sailed with Maff Jackson but he has been mentioned by someone. Well Pete i have been on the ferries up my way for over 10 years and a bit browned off with it all now but as they say "a jobs a job nowadays" had my 50th a few months ago so still going strong ha ha!! Say hello to Annie for me.
> Regards Steve.


Hi Steve just to say hello, oh how to be young again, I wouldn´t complain about being 50 Pete was 70 a couple of weeks ago and I am 71 so just enjoy. I used to dance on the bars but these days I wouldn´t be able to even sit at one. 
love Annie


----------



## DAVE F

pete wheatley said:


> Hi Steve just to say hello, oh how to be young again, I wouldn´t complain about being 50 Pete was 70 a couple of weeks ago and I am 71 so just enjoy. I used to dance on the bars but these days I wouldn´t be able to even sit at one.
> love Annie


Don1t belive that Annie, if I could get you up on that bar you would sit there and listen while I sang to you [=P]


----------



## Peter Silk

*Bay Boats*

Thanks to Glenn "Dusty" Miller, I've just signed up to Ships Nostalgia.

I sailed on the following Bay Boats to Australia and New Zealand:-
Botany Bay 10.12.77 to 23.02.78
Flinders Bay 22.03.78 to 28.03.78 (only to Bremerhaven)
Discovery Bay 31.03.78 to 19.06.78 (anyone remember OCL Ringbolts)
Mairangi Bay 04.08.78 to 17.11.78
Jervis Bay 23.11.78 to 21.12.78 (paid off in Auckland)
Botany Bay 11.02.79 to 04.04.79 (rejoined in Auckland)

Antone out there remember me?


----------



## Glenn Miller

Hi Pete

Good to see you joined this site.

There is lots of brilliant stuff on here.

It was good to see you last Monday, we will have to stay in touch, now we have finally met again, after all these years.

Take care mate. hope to see you again soon.

Glenn


----------



## Lofty Shears

Hi Guys, started a Facebook community called Bay Boats, so if your on facebook do a search, if not go to Facebook.com and join, then do a search, anyone can join, the photos are appearing from the reunion on there now, theres about 30ish lads joined so far, what a cracking weekend we had in Liverpool, can't beleive meeting up with Nigs, Tilly Doyle, Billy Flynn, etc abosultly fantastic time, about 40 lads turned up, good turn out.


----------



## ChasCulshaw

Hey Guys

Had some sad news today. Three young guys have died apparently. Tony Weatherhill, AB from Hull (Great guy only 45), Mark Gray AB from Wales (only 35) another great guy and Phil Farrand AB from Hull (was in the Foreign Legion). Phil was also only young.

RIP Tony, Mark, Phil.......You were all great guys and a pleasure to sail with.


----------



## VTR1000

ChasCulshaw said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Had some sad news today. Three young guys have died apparently. Tony Weatherhill, AB from Hull (Great guy only 45), Mark Gray AB from Wales (only 35) another great guy and Phil Farrand AB from Hull (was in the Foreign Legion). Phil was also only young.
> 
> RIP Tony, Mark, Phil.......You were all great guys and a pleasure to sail with.


That is very sad news indeed. Out of the three I only knew Tony, a good guy indeed. Do you know what happened? Did they die together?

RIP and condolences to the families and friends.


----------



## CraigH

VTR1000 said:


> That is very sad news indeed. Out of the three I only knew Tony, a good guy indeed. Do you know what happened? Did they die together?
> 
> RIP and condolences to the families and friends.


I knew Tony too, just like to add my condolences. I'm sure their memories will live on in the tales we all pass on during these types of sites and at the reunions.

Craig Hardman


----------



## Peter Silk

Thanks to Glenn "Dusty" Miller, I've just signed up to Ships Nostalgia.

I sailed on the following Bay Boats to Australia and New Zealand:-
Botany Bay 10.12.77 to 23.02.78
Flinders Bay 22.03.78 to 28.03.78 (only to Bremerhaven)
Discovery Bay 31.03.78 to 19.06.78 (anyone remember OCL Ringbolts)
Mairangi Bay 04.08.78 to 17.11.78
Jervis Bay 23.11.78 to 21.12.78 (paid off in Auckland)
Botany Bay 11.02.79 to 04.04.79 (rejoined in Auckland)

Anyone out there remember me?


----------



## Joemc

Hi, did the projector get impounded by Aussie customs?

'Yes my favorite railway line, also when you and the other wives took the projector and "B"movies for a private showing, I said no but it did not matter you just took it, remember the vicar he was our best customer for the movie nights in the bar, I asked him for two quid as everyone else had paid for the movies, his reply "You would not charge a man of the cloth"


----------



## frankie boy

r.i.p. boys . you will all be missed. shane k.


----------



## stevie burgess

Peter Silk said:


> Thanks to Glenn "Dusty" Miller, I've just signed up to Ships Nostalgia.
> 
> I sailed on the following Bay Boats to Australia and New Zealand:-
> Botany Bay 10.12.77 to 23.02.78
> Flinders Bay 22.03.78 to 28.03.78 (only to Bremerhaven)
> Discovery Bay 31.03.78 to 19.06.78 (anyone remember OCL Ringbolts)
> Mairangi Bay 04.08.78 to 17.11.78
> Jervis Bay 23.11.78 to 21.12.78 (paid off in Auckland)
> Botany Bay 11.02.79 to 04.04.79 (rejoined in Auckland)
> 
> Anyone out there remember me?


Hi Peter,I know the name that's about all,i didn't sail with you but you joined "Flinders Bay" 22.03.78 when i paid off....been a long time. Was in contact with Dusty not long ago.


----------



## DAVE F

Joemc said:


> Hi, did the projector get impounded by Aussie customs?
> 
> 'Yes my favorite railway line, also when you and the other wives took the projector and "B"movies for a private showing, I said no but it did not matter you just took it, remember the vicar he was our best customer for the movie nights in the bar, I asked him for two quid as everyone else had paid for the movies, his reply "You would not charge a man of the cloth"


Cannot remember now, if they did they never got the movies the wharfies bought those


----------



## ChasCulshaw

VTR1000 said:


> That is very sad news indeed. Out of the three I only knew Tony, a good guy indeed. Do you know what happened? Did they die together?
> 
> RIP and condolences to the families and friends.



No they did not die together, they died at various times. Tony died last week. He took his own life apparently which makes it even sadder as he was always so full of life and happy when I knew him. Sailed with him a few times and always had a laugh with him. He was a good friend at sea. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Peter Silk

Glenn Miller said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Good to see you joined this site.
> 
> There is lots of brilliant stuff on here.
> 
> It was good to see you last Monday, we will have to stay in touch, now we have finally met again, after all these years.
> 
> Take care mate. hope to see you again soon.
> 
> Glenn


Good to see you again Glen. It really brought back some memories


----------



## Bill Davies

OK. These must be the 'Tramp Ships' Captain 61 was referring to.


----------



## Portreekid

Hi All
Happened across this thread whilst browsing. I have no connection with OCL but noticed Charlie McKenzie's name mentioned a few times with people looking for news of him, not sure if there were any replies to this. 
I'm sure the Charlie Mckenzie I knew from Bernisdale in Skye is the gentleman you all referred to very fondly. If so then sadly he passed away a few years ago in Skye. I know he was definitely with OCL, lived in Glasgow then to Skye. He used to tell us stories of his time at sea, was obvious to me that he loved his job - a compliment to you all I would say.A great sense of humour and also a fantastic singer.
Sorry my input to your thread could not have been of a more positive nature but thought it may have been of interest to some.

From reading your tales I think I was about 10 years too late in joining the MN, missed it at it's best by sounds of it.


----------



## DAVE F

Portreekid said:


> Hi All
> Happened across this thread whilst browsing. I have no connection with OCL but noticed Charlie McKenzie's name mentioned a few times with people looking for news of him, not sure if there were any replies to this.
> I'm sure the Charlie Mckenzie I knew from Bernisdale in Skye is the gentleman you all referred to very fondly. If so then sadly he passed away a few years ago in Skye. I know he was definitely with OCL, lived in Glasgow then to Skye. He used to tell us stories of his time at sea, was obvious to me that he loved his job - a compliment to you all I would say.A great sense of humour and also a fantastic singer.
> Sorry my input to your thread could not have been of a more positive nature but thought it may have been of interest to some.
> 
> From reading your tales I think I was about 10 years too late in joining the MN, missed it at it's best by sounds of it.


Sad News, from what you said it sounds like our Charlie, One great character
so many funny stories about the things he got up to. Don`t suppose you have a picture of him anywhere you could post. 
Thanks for letting us all know Cheers Dave


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Portreekid...Thanks for the info on Charlie,i never sailed with him but he was a very popular bloke in the Company...many lads will have fond memories of him i'm sure with his many antics!! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## wellybailey

Dave, there is a photo of you on the ones that I posted! Regards Karel


----------



## Peter Silk

*Discovery Bay*

Does any recognise this bunch?


----------



## DAVE F

Karel Bailey said:


> Dave, there is a photo of you on the ones that I posted! Regards Karel


Hi Karel
Was that me regards a photo ?

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## ash smith

reading all the names has brought back some great memories , i sailed on the bays from around 81- 85 as galley rat and steward, im suprised no1s mentioned tilley the mad cook any1 know how his doing, my brother steve smith sailed on bays in 70s , what a great time but is all blurry cos i was often in mess from bar and going ashore , due to me being a boy, i remeber 1 new year eve going through suez and was about couple hours before meal that eve . i was freakin that tilley the cook and 2nd cook treasure werent around to serve and cook, after much serching found em both in bar , out for the count , i managed to pull off serving the crew on own , after that i got as much shore leave as i wanted in aus , good see this thread


----------



## ash smith

hi peter ,
me brother is in 1st piccy on right and 3rd piccy at front , his name is steve smith , i will contact him to join and have a look he will remeber some more im sure 
cheers ash


----------



## wellybailey

Hi Dave Yes!


----------



## Paul Armstrong

Iam working on anchor handlers now a boat called highland endurance .Sorry took so long toreply Paul Armstrong


----------



## peterscott

Hi the names peter scott and I sailed with p&0 and OCL between 1980 and 1990 including miarangi bay twice liverpool bay, discovery bay, resolution bay ,kowloon bay ,and torbay,
a few of the posts here i recognise the names mentioned.
Yes Brenden I remember Misty as I was on the same ship with you when you brought your wife. Elizabeth sends her regards. do you remember the time when customs lifted up the old mans matress and found the money from a drug deal that the catering boy had just done and he was lifted from the British bar in Lytleton NZ. I have many pictures from the days on the Bay Boats if anyone remembers sailing with me.Good times and still remembered with fondness
anybody remember john Breckenbridge. or the lounge lizard Alastiar Mcclean, or Captain Frank Heard. many forgotten names but lots of memories. i would be glad to hear from any people that remember me.


----------



## peterscott

bayboy said:


> Are you the same dave foley i sailed wiv on the encounter bay we joined her in genoa on 18/1/84 and left her in tilbury 10/05/84.i was steward 1, geoff the queen was chief steward. simone was the queen cook,i think i was the only non gay in the catering department.regards jim


 Hi just come across this website and during browsing read your post,I remember Geoff the queen chief stewart his name was beardsmore and had the name the bearded lady. you.r also right about using southend airport for flying i remember the wind coming in the door. Also remember Candy I heard he had died of Aids but not sure if that is correct. Sailed with him on vendee and geoff on the miarangi.


----------



## peterscott

simont said:


> Hello Brendan.
> I sailed with you on the Remuera. There was you, me, Noel Foot, Kenny Crawford & the 1OE was Duncan Kilgour.
> 
> Simon Tempest


hi Simon 
i think I was on the trip I definately remember duncan And Noel ,was kenny a sparky


----------



## peterscott

WillieG said:


> Hi Barry,
> Did Jane and I sail with you on the 'Ettrick 83/84?
> Cheers,
> Willie Grant (R/O)


willie
did Elizabeth and I sail with you on the vendee on the night that the boys made up a band. if so I have some great pics of you when you were asleep in the bar and the wives made you up.


----------



## DAVE F

peterscott said:


> Hi just come across this website and during browsing read your post,I remember Geoff the queen chief stewart his name was beardsmore and had the name the bearded lady. you.r also right about using southend airport for flying i remember the wind coming in the door. Also remember Candy I heard he had died of Aids but not sure if that is correct. Sailed with him on vendee and geoff on the miarangi.


Hi Geoff Beardsmore died about a year or so ago
Regards Dave Foley


----------



## DAVE F

Karel Bailey said:


> Hi Dave Yes!


Hi Karel
Checked again could not see my pic, must be mixing me up
Cheers Dave [Navycut]


----------



## Colin Havler

*Polo Ponies*

hi grey Isailed on the Resolution Bay after a month lay up in Wellington with polo ponies around the Horn.They were situated behind the bar and the smell NEARLY put us off the beer.I certainly remember washing down the hatches around where the ponies containers.We found out later there were icicles of piss and water hanging down in the hatches. One pony had a gashed fetlock afterslipping and had to be treated by the kiwi grooms we carried.The cook had his japanese wife with him,Yasuko.We had joined in japan where we assumed we were taking the vessel home and would be home for xmas.That was a joke on e month lay up in Welly.The Mairangi Bay was there with us I think.Well I could go on all day time for a beer.I now live in Oamaru,about 120 kms from Dunedin in NZ and sad to say Chicks is now closed Iwas in Chalmers a few months ago.Also the Portsider looks like it is going the same way.


----------



## mclauli

*hi all*

Hi All,

I was on the trip with Colin Havler and the ponies. I also sailed with Peter Scott (can't rmeember the ship though). Sailed a few times with Duncan Kilgour, John Breckinridge (JCBB), Bryce Butterworth, Dave Warburton. I was on a trip with Geoff Beardsmore when he went ashore and came back convertted to a religion which I can't remember but it involved the huge step of giving up drink.

Regards, Liam


----------



## mclauli

Hi Dave F, are you Dave Foley the PON? I sailed with you a couple of times, maybe on the Jervis? I was on the Jervis (my first trip to sea in 1979) when Billy Wallace died. He was a great guy and a good friend to me as a first trip engineer.


----------



## peterscott

mclauli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was on the trip with Colin Havler and the ponies. I also sailed with Peter Scott (can't rmeember the ship though). Sailed a few times with Duncan Kilgour, John Breckinridge (JCBB), Bryce Butterworth, Dave Warburton. I was on a trip with Geoff Beardsmore when he went ashore and came back convertted to a religion which I can't remember but it involved the huge step of giving up drink.
> 
> Regards, Liam


Hi Liam the ship with the polo ponies was the Miarangi and that was the same ship i sailed on with you I remember the incident with the ponies and with geoff sorry to hear about him dying.


----------



## Colin Havler

Sorry guys sure it was the Remuera Bay joined in Dec 1983 Nagoya month lay over in Wellington then round the horn to Tilbury with the horses.


----------



## DAVE F

mclauli said:


> Hi Dave F, are you Dave Foley the PON? I sailed with you a couple of times, maybe on the Jervis? I was on the Jervis (my first trip to sea in 1979) when Billy Wallace died. He was a great guy and a good friend to me as a first trip engineer.


Hi Liam
No that was Jim Foley, I was a L/Sea, we were always being mixed up. One time they even got us mixed up in the office,when we were on the same ship and they paid me his wages and mine to him. I would wind Jim up by telling everyone he was my dad [a love child] lol.
Yes that was a real shame about Billy Wallace. One Great Bloke, spent a long weekend with him and his family in Seaham one time, some good laughs. I did not know it was the Jervis that he died on, the Jervis was also my first trip with OCL where I met Billy in 1974, Still have coordinates of where he was buried
35 07 N 19 28 E Sunday 27/1/80

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## Colin Havler

*Polo ponies*

[hi Peter,Just talking with Rydian Jenkins my good mate.He was on the Mairangi the same time as iwas on the Res in Wellington.They also carried back polo ponies that trip,end of confusion.Rydian is now living in Welly and is on the interislanders.Igave him the web site so we may here from him soon.


----------



## Mayday

DAVE F said:


> Hi Liam
> No that was Jim Foley, I was a L/Sea, we were always being mixed up. One time they even got us mixed up in the office,when we were on the same ship and they paid me his wages and mine to him. I would wind Jim up by telling everyone he was my dad [a love child] lol.
> Yes that was a real shame about Billy Wallace. One Great Bloke, spent a long weekend with him and his family in Seaham one time, some good laughs. I did not know it was the Jervis that he died on, the Jervis was also my first trip with OCL where I met Billy in 1974, Still have coordinates of where he was buried
> 35 07 N 19 28 E Sunday 27/1/80
> 
> Cheers Dave Foley


I was the RO on that trip. I think John Blackburn was the OM.

John.


----------



## graymay

mclauli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was on the trip with Colin Havler and the ponies. I also sailed with Peter Scott (can't rmeember the ship though). Sailed a few times with Duncan Kilgour, John Breckinridge (JCBB), Bryce Butterworth, Dave Warburton. I was on a trip with Geoff Beardsmore when he went ashore and came back convertted to a religion which I can't remember but it involved the huge step of giving up drink.
> 
> Regards, Liam


Liam
I was on the Mairangi when Geoff 'all to hell' with religion I also remember that trip we took a couple of passengers out to Kiwi and he had them converted too (breifly) Ian Hodson (who contacted me recently) was on board, also I think the bosun was spike and Bland was the skipper?
Happy days ehe? I was a AB then, however got married to Spike in a civil ceremony in Brighton a couple of years ago, we honeymooned in Los Angeles and now we run the Dale Winton fan club.


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Liam
> I was on the Mairangi when Geoff 'all to hell' with religion I also remember that trip we took a couple of passengers out to Kiwi and he had them converted too (breifly) Ian Hodson (who contacted me recently) was on board, also I think the bosun was spike and Bland was the skipper?
> Happy days ehe? I was a AB then, however got married to Spike in a civil ceremony in Brighton a couple of years ago, we honeymooned in Los Angeles and now we run the Dale Winton fan club.


Graham
Good thread has been started by Jill one of the monty`s girls, have you seen it ?
She was saying that Mavis [ Three Way Mavis ] is still around although she is now 80 .........!!!
Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## graymay

DAVE F said:


> Graham
> Good thread has been started by Jill one of the monty`s girls, have you seen it ?
> She was saying that Mavis [ Three Way Mavis ] is still around although she is now 80 .........!!!
> Cheers Dave Foley



Dave
I'm surprised you are not on your way down to Oz as we speak to 'pay her a visit' (LOL)


----------



## Andrew Smith

Hello everyone, Andrew Smith here, sailed as a cadet on Jervis Bay in 1972 and worked up to 2/0/N leaving in 1979 to come ashore. I sailed on Flinders, Botany, Discovery, Encounter, Moreton and Mairangi.They were certainly good times.

Reading through the postings, I can remember Terry Wallace and Vince Gorney, not sure about some of the other names, memory fading?
Hi to anyone who can remember me.

Andrew


----------



## DAVE F

Andrew Smith said:


> Hello everyone, Andrew Smith here, sailed as a cadet on Jervis Bay in 1972 and worked up to 2/0/N leaving in 1979 to come ashore. I sailed on Flinders, Botany, Discovery, Encounter, Moreton and Mairangi.They were certainly good times.
> 
> Reading through the postings, I can remember Terry Wallace and Vince Gorney, not sure about some of the other names, memory fading?
> Hi to anyone who can remember me.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew
cant say I remember you but a warm welcome anyway ..... Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Dave
> I'm surprised you are not on your way down to Oz as we speak to 'pay her a visit' (LOL)


 Hi Graham
If you mean Mavis, now I know experience is a good thing but 80 years old is pushing the boat a bit, dont you think [=P]


----------



## graymay

DAVE F said:


> Hi Graham
> If you mean Mavis, now I know experience is a good thing but 80 years old is pushing the boat a bit, dont you think [=P]


I wouldn't put it past you 'digging one up' (Jester)


----------



## terry wallace

Andrew Smith said:


> Hello everyone, Andrew Smith here, sailed as a cadet on Jervis Bay in 1972 and worked up to 2/0/N leaving in 1979 to come ashore. I sailed on Flinders, Botany, Discovery, Encounter, Moreton and Mairangi.They were certainly good times.
> 
> Reading through the postings, I can remember Terry Wallace and Vince Gorney, not sure about some of the other names, memory fading?
> Hi to anyone who can remember me.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andy.
How,s it going. I remember you from those days. I think we were both on the same trip on the Jervis in July 1972. I,m pretty sure i sailed with you on other trips also but my discharge books are back in the uk so can,t check. Oh! for the good old days.(K) All the best. Terry


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> I wouldn't put it past you 'digging one up' (Jester)


Why older women are so good ..............
1 ... They Dont Tell
2 ... They Dont Swell

And 3 ... They Are As Grateful As Hell ...... (Jester)


----------



## graymay

DAVE F said:


> Why older women are so good ..............
> 1 ... They Dont Tell
> 2 ... They Dont Swell
> 
> And 3 ... They Are As Grateful As Hell ...... (Jester)



Dave, were you ever fortunate enough to 'entertain' Eggs on Legs in Auckland?
I never made the grade myself, however I was happy enough with the various Dawson sisters.
I took Sarah down the coast once (full of beer and jelly beans, it seemed a great idea) but once we sailed I was sh*tting myself. I always swore never again (until the next time)
Sarah was a lovely girl and it shattered my illusions when an ACT boat came in and they all new her 'personally' as well!
Happy Days

Graham


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Dave, were you ever fortunate enough to 'entertain' Eggs on Legs in Auckland?
> I never made the grade myself, however I was happy enough with the various Dawson sisters.
> I took Sarah down the coast once (full of beer and jelly beans, it seemed a great idea) but once we sailed I was sh*tting myself. I always swore never again (until the next time)
> Sarah was a lovely girl and it shattered my illusions when an ACT boat came in and they all new her 'personally' as well!
> Happy Days
> 
> Graham


Entertain her, I cracked her shell a few times. She had a lovely way with words [ Do You Mind If I Take My Teeth Out ] I remember once about 4 girls ring bolting in Kewi on the Rem. The Chief Engineer caught one in the alley and they were up before the Old Man, they never shopped the lads they were with. The Old Man cannot remember his name was a good sort and he said they were to stay in the four cabins that were not used by the crew bar and not to leave them. there food being sent down to them. We had some great cabin parties (K) (Pint) 
Regards your shattered illusion, remember once one girl in the bar saying ......
" I have never been on a ship before " her mate said you lying bastard you were on the Act 2 last week ....

Cheers Dave


----------



## mclauli

Is that John McKay, the RO, who used to play the guitar in Thurles?


----------



## VTR1000

Anyway, getting away from the Kiwi coast, anyone remember Mark Blood, Alby Jones, Willie Kerr, Tony Yeo, Carl Plunkett, Tony Curtis and others?

ps: I had more fun on the Jap coast than Kiwi.


----------



## graymay

VTR1000 said:


> Anyway, getting away from the Kiwi coast, anyone remember Mark Blood, Alby Jones, Willie Kerr, Tony Yeo, Carl Plunkett, Tony Curtis and others?
> 
> ps: I had more fun on the Jap coast than Kiwi.


I remember Willie Kerr (he was from the borders I think) I sailed with him on the Tor Bay, he was a good laugh.
With regards to the 'Best coast' Kiwi wins by light years, should we have a vote on it(Jester)


----------



## Andrew Smith

terry wallace said:


> Hi Andy.
> How,s it going. I remember you from those days. I think we were both on the same trip on the Jervis in July 1972. I,m pretty sure i sailed with you on other trips also but my discharge books are back in the uk so can,t check. Oh! for the good old days.(K) All the best. Terry


Yes Terry Jervis in 1972, Botany in 72/73, Christmas in Sydney, and Discovery in 1973. I don't think we have met again since then. On one of the trips you dragged me along to Luna Park in Melbourne and I haven't been the same since.


----------



## terry wallace

Andrew Smith said:


> Yes Terry Jervis in 1972, Botany in 72/73, Christmas in Sydney, and Discovery in 1973. I don't think we have met again since then. On one of the trips you dragged me along to Luna Park in Melbourne and I haven't been the same since.


Yes, I seem to remember them days Andy. The xmas that we had in Sydney.
Was that when the Act boat hit us and we stayed for xmas and new year. Also on New year we had a film crew on board as they were doing a shoot in Balmain and heard the whistle going off at midnight. Turned into a right piss up. Also think Beryl from Melbourne was on board at that time. Don,t know if she was ringbolted up though.[=P] So what you up to now? Terry


----------



## captain61

I sailed p&o OCL late 80s &90s on the Bay boats learned how to drink and some of the best times at sea, i seem to remeber a few queens (stewards &cooks) esp Encounter bay 85/86 ish


----------



## VTR1000

graymay said:


> I remember Willie Kerr (he was from the borders I think) I sailed with him on the Tor Bay, he was a good laugh.
> With regards to the 'Best coast' Kiwi wins by light years, should we have a vote on it(Jester)


Not saying it wasn't good fun but I still preferred the Far-Easters. 
Each to their own.
(Eat)


----------



## captain61

sailed the bays 85/ 92 Started as a cadet my name is Stephen Lee nick name Penfold (from danger mouse) Sailed with Andy taylor geordie, Colin evans taffy, andy smith ? Steward called Gloria cant remember his real name


----------



## Mayday

mclauli said:


> Is that John McKay, the RO, who used to play the guitar in Thurles?


Yep, the very same and still playing but in North Yorkshire now.


----------



## Andrew Smith

terry wallace said:


> Yes, I seem to remember them days Andy. The xmas that we had in Sydney.
> Was that when the Act boat hit us and we stayed for xmas and new year. Also on New year we had a film crew on board as they were doing a shoot in Balmain and heard the whistle going off at midnight. Turned into a right piss up. Also think Beryl from Melbourne was on board at that time. Don,t know if she was ringbolted up though.[=P] So what you up to now? Terry


The Act 5 tried to leave without tugs as they were on strike, I think the wind caught her as she was passing us and she drifted on to us and there she stayed. I remember everyone on board from Captain Blackburn down heaving away on mooring lines, trying to make her secure. Don't remember the film crew though.


----------



## LEEJ

Regards your shattered illusion, remember once one girl in the bar saying ......
" I have never been on a ship before " her mate said you lying bastard you were on the Act 2 last week ....

Cheers Dave[/QUOTE]

When on Blue Star boats on the coast, I would ask the girls when they came into the ships bar if the gangway was still alright (due to their experience). One girl came in one time and we couldnt help laughing when she said - "f****n hell!, I nearly fell over that ringbolt on deck!"

Rgds,

LeeJ


----------



## DAVE F

LEEJ said:


> Regards your shattered illusion, remember once one girl in the bar saying ......
> " I have never been on a ship before " her mate said you lying bastard you were on the Act 2 last week ....
> 
> Cheers Dave


When on Blue Star boats on the coast, I would ask the girls when they came into the ships bar if the gangway was still alright (due to their experience). One girl came in one time and we couldnt help laughing when she said - "f****n hell!, I nearly fell over that ringbolt on deck!"

Rgds,

LeeJ[/QUOTE]

I remember one Sunday morning in Sydney. Noel the mission vicar came on board we were all in the bar with the girls [ who had missed the last bus home the night before ] He said good morning lads how are we all ? ... then to the girls, and how are my little disciples, are you looking after my lads ... Yes Vicar ... Was The Reply [=P]


----------



## bigbob71

hello lads. i sailed with p&ocl in 87 to 92 as a deckie! robbie youp my name is. someone is bound 2 remember me!!!!


----------



## bigbob71

VTR1000 said:


> Anyway, getting away from the Kiwi coast, anyone remember Mark Blood, Alby Jones, Willie Kerr, Tony Yeo, Carl Plunkett, Tony Curtis and others?
> 
> ps: I had more fun on the Jap coast than Kiwi.


good old captain blood! i remember him.


----------



## howardws

Andrew Smith said:


> The Act 5 tried to leave without tugs as they were on strike, I think the wind caught her as she was passing us and she drifted on to us and there she stayed. I remember everyone on board from Captain Blackburn down heaving away on mooring lines, trying to make her secure. Don't remember the film crew though.


Act 5 had a bow thruster but it wasn't working and her Old Man took a chance. She ended up with her bridge alongside ours and her Old Man leant over to Captain Blackburn and said 'I think I'll fall on my sword'!

I was 3/O/E at the time and was stuck ashore for most of the drama as the gangway ended up hanging over the side.

I remember going over for a visit and not being at all impressed with the engine room design!

Some time later I was studying for my Second's ticket and ended up sitting next to someone who was Third Engineer on Act 5 at the time.

As an aside, could anyone let me have photos of the Jervis and the Encounter? I sailed on the Flinders and Botany as well but have photos of them. A pre modification photo would be interesting - they had the funnel extension fitted at the guarantee drydocking. Also the bulwarks were stiffened, which allowed containers the full width, because the hatch coamings were cracking


----------



## Kevin Jones

graymay said:


> Still looking for any of the guys that sailed on the Kiwi coast from 79 to 84. I still have fond memories of those days and would like to talk to anyone else that sailed on the 'Bay boats'
> I sailed on the Mairangi from December 80, Charlie Mckenzie, Banjo, Spike, Wally Finkle, Candy the cook, to name a few. It was only my second trip deep sea and i was only 16. The Kiwi coast opened my eyes and i still think about my nights in the Lion Tavern in Auckland or Chicks in Chalmers, thankfully iv'e sobered up now, although it took a while.
> I also sailed on the Moreton during the 2 month stay in Sydney and i seem to remember a certain deckboy 'baring all' as the Aussie submarine past us in Port Phillip Bay and dipped her flag, the crew were lined up at attention and saluted as the sailed past, it just seemed too good an opportunity to miss !
> Anyway, that trip, i managed a night in the cells on the Rocks, a logging and also stripped off in a gay bar (naked) You see, there was a toga party and i didn't have a toga, fortunately no-one fancied me anyway and we made our way to Montys in one piece.
> 
> Happy Days
> 
> Graham


Hi sailed with OCL from 1983 till 1998 (PO Containers/ PO Nedlloyd), as Electrician, Tokyo Bay class, all small Bays, Remura Bay, Resolution Bay and Table Bay. Last trip March 1998 on City of Cape Town. Great times. Went to PO Ferries Dover till Nov 2009. Drawing pension 56yrs part time work next step hope all is well. Kevin


----------



## ChasCulshaw

The next bay boats reunion has been arranged for August 2010. In Liverpool again. The bay boats website on facebook has all of the details and a load of the lads / girls are members of this group on facebook. Lofty taking the lead again regarding arrangements


----------



## wellybailey

Has anyone been in touch with Trish Cartwright lately or know of his whereabouts? Usually get a Christmas card every year, but not this year..........Thanks Karel/Welly


----------



## billy cook

i believe that trish and candy are still living in spain


----------



## billy cook

some of the girls from montys have their own facebook page "We are the good girls from Montgomerys"


----------



## wellybailey

Hi Billy, yes I have Trish's address and and sent cards etc there over the years, and we usually get cards back, but not heard anything for a while. Thanks though.


----------



## billy cook

will ask scots jessie mkenna who was also in contact with trish and see if he knows anything


----------



## Chris Terry

graymay said:


> Liam
> I was on the Mairangi when Geoff 'all to hell' with religion I also remember that trip we took a couple of passengers out to Kiwi and he had them converted too (breifly) Ian Hodson (who contacted me recently) was on board, also I think the bosun was spike and Bland was the skipper?
> Happy days ehe? I was a AB then, however got married to Spike in a civil ceremony in Brighton a couple of years ago, we honeymooned in Los Angeles and now we run the Dale Winton fan club.


I was on that trip as well were they not a couple of ex police cadets. all the best Chris Terry


----------



## Chris Terry

Chris Terry said:


> I was on that trip as well were they not a couple of ex police cadets. all the best Chris Terry


 Peter D'arcy was the 2nd mate.(@)


----------



## Lofty Shears

graymay said:


> I remember Willie Kerr (he was from the borders I think) I sailed with him on the Tor Bay, he was a good laugh.
> With regards to the 'Best coast' Kiwi wins by light years, should we have a vote on it(Jester)


Hi Guys, willie is doing alright, spoke to him last year on the phone, tried to get him down to the first reunion but he didnt show!,

Lofty


----------



## Joemc

Hi all, an update on Trish, we messaged on facebook and he has registered on Bay Boats on facebook, you should check it out its a great site for us OCL'ers. Much respect to Lofty for the work he puts in.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## trev c spain

hi gang.must admit i've rather neglected this site since since i recently got my 1st computer.reason being i got on facebook and met sooo many ocl bods on there.great to see a few people on here i know too,colin h,denzil,etc.so many other names jangle the old memory button.like me candy now lives in spain as does pete and annie wheatly.going back there fri. and its bleedin' roastin.my e mail address is [email protected](trish)


----------



## trev c spain

*lost contact lost your address karel.dont know how this site works at all.*



Karel Bailey said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone remember MARK BAILEY? I am his wife, Karel and I went on a few trips with Mark, so you may remember the pair of us. Anyway, more importantly is if you remember Mark, if you do, please can you get in touch, I am trying to organise his 50th Birthday party in August. In particular I would like to get in touch with Billy Flynn!! Thanks Karel (a.k.a. Welly)


so this is the mssg plot.so bleedin confusing.karel,get me on [email protected] or facebook or skype(trevor cartwright)lost your address wwhen i changed address books.u never put your address on your mail,grrr.bfn,trevxx


----------



## GREEF

Hi, new to this site but a few names bringing back memories, OCL '75 -'77, first trip galley rat with Craig Sterling and John Davies, used to call me Blod.
Anybody out there remember Tony (Taffy) Griffin, a good, god fearing, non drinking, quiet guy? He He.


----------



## Dave Phipps

Hi Dave Phipps here. I was 3rd Eng with OCL from 76 to 79, sailed on Jarvis, Moreton and Discovery, Oz and NZ coast. Great, can still remember the smell of the sheep ships at the next berth in Sydney, Remember the public school boys we used to take out to OZ and they would stay for a year before meeting a ship to travel home in. On the way out they would be proper little gents, on the way back they were sun tanned super studs, one even arrived at the dock side on a trail bike with a "sheila" on the back, she rode off with the bike when he got on board, he only had a carrier bag with little more than a toothbrush in it. Geat times in Genoa, can still remember the girl who worked in the mission in Genoa, MATINELLA ASSARA!, her address was VICO SCHOOLOPIA 47 Genoa. Wow hows that for a memory. You can see she made a big, or two impressions on me. God how I wish we could go back to those days. I remember the time a 2nd mate from the Breman Express caused a 24 hr strike at the terminal in Sydney. He walked into the dockers bothy and said, right! shift yer buts and lets get this ship unloaded, unfortunately there was a mountain of cash on the table and the poker game was not stopping till someone won it. They went on strike because if his harassment, mind you since when did they need any reason, we were delayed for a day because the port auority had refused to install AC units in the dockers houses, so they could get a good sleep and be refreshed to come to their work in the morning, Aye right!
Anyone remember me ?


----------



## Joemc

GREEF said:


> Hi, new to this site but a few names bringing back memories, OCL '75 -'77, first trip galley rat with Craig Sterling and John Davies, used to call me Blod.
> Anybody out there remember Tony (Taffy) Griffin, a good, god fearing, non drinking, quiet guy? He He.


Hi, you didn't take to sleeping on the bar did you?


----------



## Peter Silk

Blod rings a bell


----------



## Kevin Jones

Hi
Sailed with OCL/ P and O Nedlloyd 1983 to 1998, Kevin Jones Electrician if anybody knows me regards to all


----------



## Mayday

Sunk any more destroyers, Kevin?

John.


----------



## Lofty Shears

Hi Guys, just thought I would bump up the post, the Bay Boats face book now has approx 156 members, if you sailed on the bays there will be some one you were mates with!
all the best Lofty


----------



## Peter Loosemore

Hi to all ex Ocl guys.
I joined in the very early days did the maiden on the Flinders, a good time was had by all. I've read alot of your posts & do reconize some names but I left in Sydney in 74 & have been here ever since. I still keep intouch by Skype with Colin Saint, we sailed together several times. I know this is a long shot but would anyone have any information on Spike the bosun Geof Saunders, John Holmes, Les Bars ex POE. If anyone is interested & can remember him Barry Saint is still living in Melbourne. Regards to all you guys Aussie Pete.


----------



## andyburn

DAVE F said:


> Yes seem to remember that,did we fly from Southend airport
> 
> Cheers Dave


Long time ago, but Dave Foley is a name I can recall! I was on that flight and that trip, so no, you weren't the only non-gay in the catering staff, bayboy! 

Wally is sadly missed, one of those people that lived about two miles from me and I saw only three times after that trip. I have some pics somewhere so will dig them out.


----------



## andyburn

Some images from the Encounter... Forgive my lack of memory as far as names go.


----------



## stevie burgess

Peter Loosemore said:


> Hi to all ex Ocl guys.
> I joined in the very early days did the maiden on the Flinders, a good time was had by all. I've read alot of your posts & do reconize some names but I left in Sydney in 74 & have been here ever since. I still keep intouch by Skype with Colin Saint, we sailed together several times. I know this is a long shot but would anyone have any information on Spike the bosun Geof Saunders, John Holmes, Les Bars ex POE. If anyone is interested & can remember him Barry Saint is still living in Melbourne. Regards to all you guys Aussie Pete.


Peter you might like to try joining up to the Bay Boat site on Facebook..loads of the lads on there. It's a site created by Julian Shears. It's easy to join as long as they know you were an ex employee. I will message Julian incase you want to join so that he knows that i have messaged you on SN and that you were with OCL.
Regards
Steve


----------



## Peter Loosemore

*Bay Boats*

Thanks Steve I'll give it a go after Christmas, when I get a bit more time.


----------



## Caraoke

DAVE F said:


> You mentioned the the Coastal Ladies some names that spring to mind are Midnight Maggie.. Egg on Legs ....The Oily Water Seperator ... Two Way Mavis ... and Shirley (who married Charlie Culver P.O.E) We all got a half day to go to the wedding


I was one of the coastal ladies back then lol i knew eggs on legs, kay, Annette and my name was carol  they were good days in lyttelton at the british hotel


----------



## Caraoke

Annette Nelson is a friend of mine and is on facebook as Annette Pinnell we are all on Bay Boats facebook page


----------



## Kevin Jones

Hi all Kevin Jones ex OCL/ P and O Containers/ P and O Nedlloyd as electrician. Sailed from 82 to 98 with above companies. Did 23 trips on the old far easters, many on baby bays. Also Remura Bay, Resolution Bay , Tor Bay, Prov Bay, Singapore Bay, Newport Bay, Falmouth Bay. Started off with Ocean Fleets 1974 to 1982.


----------



## Roy Pearce

*Ocl*

I completed 2 trips to the Far East on the Kowloon Bay


----------



## Kevin Jones

Mayday said:


> Sunk any more destroyers, Kevin?
> 
> John.


Hi John just found your reply, remember we were having a beer outside on the night of the collision.How are you?


----------



## Wocman

Not been on here for an age buy keen to hear from folk who sailed the bay boats from bout 1975 to 79. my name is Terry Saul and I often sailed with my cousin Paul Green. be good to see some pics and hear from folk.....T


----------



## shayne tyson

graymay said:


> Still looking for any of the guys that sailed on the Kiwi coast from 79 to 84. I still have fond memories of those days and would like to talk to anyone else that sailed on the 'Bay boats'
> I sailed on the Mairangi from December 80, Charlie Mckenzie, Banjo, Spike, Wally Finkle, Candy the cook, to name a few. It was only my second trip deep sea and i was only 16. The Kiwi coast opened my eyes and i still think about my nights in the Lion Tavern in Auckland or Chicks in Chalmers, thankfully iv'e sobered up now, although it took a while.
> I also sailed on the Moreton during the 2 month stay in Sydney and i seem to remember a certain deckboy 'baring all' as the Aussie submarine past us in Port Phillip Bay and dipped her flag, the crew were lined up at attention and saluted as the sailed past, it just seemed too good an opportunity to miss !
> Anyway, that trip, i managed a night in the cells on the Rocks, a logging and also stripped off in a gay bar (naked) You see, there was a toga party and i didn't have a toga, fortunately no-one fancied me anyway and we made our way to Montys in one piece.
> 
> Happy Days
> 
> Graham


hi buddy 

i remember that bright eyed bushy tailed lad in gravesend !!!!! lol.... i was doing one of my cooks coarses there at the same time you was learning it all .. i even think i done a trip with you .. the Resolution comes to mind with Carla Hughes if memory serves me right .. are you still at sea ? ..... you have certainly mentioned some of the bay boat characters ... . if you want to catch up with some of the other guys lofty has opened a page on facebook , it will also tell you of the reunions we have been doing in Liverpool which have been fantastic.. its like a joining / pay off day ... definately plenty of this(Pint) been happening .

take care 
shayne


----------



## EdwardParry

Hello Chaps,
Not been on this site for a long time but does anyone remember sailing on the first 2 voyages of Kowloon Bay? I went to Keil for 6 months mid '72 for final commissioning and handover to us ; sailed as Snr 4th Eng. They were luxury compared to the Patroclus which I had been on for 2 years previous amongst other Blues. Hope 2013 will be good for everyone - Safe Passage!!
Edward Parry.


----------



## TinaM

*Looking for sparky Elizabeth "Liz" Mackenzie*

Hi All,

This is a very long shot. I have never worked for OCL but would dearly love to get back in touch with former friend and fellow student Elizabeth "Liz" Mackenzie - sometime radio officer of the MV Moreton Ranger - early- to mid-1980s, probably.

We met at South Shields Marine and Tech (as it then was), where we were studying for the electronic navigational equipment maintenance certificate (ENEM - again, as it then was - do not know if same exists today).

It would have been about 1987, I think, as I seem to recall ENEM was after first trip, so would have been quite late in my time at S. Shields - probably 87.

Liz was a Kiwi, but I think also had links with Scotland.

I do not know if it will help in any way, but I recall she was a very keen surfer - but probably not something she would have indulged in her professional life.  However, it might just trigger someone's memory that she had talked about it.

Best wishes, and thanks for any help or news.

Tina


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*What Happened....?*

The great OCL and the legendary ACT. What happened to the British contribution to containerization in the long run? After all, we practically 'owned' the international liner trade at one time! Any of you who took part in the glory days of British container operations may have some answers and I think it's time we all heard what happened. I have my own views but I would appreciate some others!


----------



## TinaM

TinaM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is a very long shot. I have never worked for OCL but would dearly love to get back in touch with former friend and fellow student Elizabeth "Liz" Mackenzie - sometime radio officer of the MV Moreton Ranger - early- to mid-1980s, probably.
> 
> We met at South Shields Marine and Tech (as it then was), where we were studying for the electronic navigational equipment maintenance certificate (ENEM - again, as it then was - do not know if same exists today).
> 
> It would have been about 1987, I think, as I seem to recall ENEM was after first trip, so would have been quite late in my time at S. Shields - probably 87.
> 
> Liz was a Kiwi, but I think also had links with Scotland.
> 
> I do not know if it will help in any way, but I recall she was a very keen surfer - but probably not something she would have indulged in her professional life.  However, it might just trigger someone's memory that she had talked about it.
> 
> Best wishes, and thanks for any help or news.
> 
> Tina


Apologies - for anyone I did manage to confuse with my earlier post, I do mean the MV Moreton _Bay_, of course (I seem to have been getting mixed up with Norton motorcycles for some reason - put it down to the holiday excesses!)

Everything else still stands - one person has been kind enough to contact me with a possible lead, rightly guessing that I meant the Bay.

Thanks,

Tina


----------



## Unregistered

I did an "internal transfer" from the P&O passenger liner ORIANA to join ENCOUNTER BAY at the end of her maiden voyage in Antwerp on 13 MAY 1969.

We sailed 28 MAY 1969 non-stop to Fremantle, apart from slowing down at Las Palmas and Cape Town to collect our letters from a small boat.

We were in and out of Fremantle the same day, two nights in Sydney, one night in Melbourne and back in Antwerp 25 JULY 1969.

I recall that the ship suffered "teething problems" with severe vibration due to the five bladed, single screw propeller and we carried some specialist engineers to try and cure the problem.

I preferred the short sea legs that ORIANA did around the world and I regretted ever joining OCL.


----------



## Sister-Maria

*Captain Short*

I remember him when he was Chief Officer in 1973. good to know he made Captain and for his marriage, even though I didn't even know he was Gay.


----------



## stevie burgess

Thats certainly a eye opener for me as i never guessed he was that way inclined!!


----------



## Terry Yates

*Lost mates*

Is there anyone out there who has come across Johnny Neville originally from Cranham.Essex U K .if he's still around he would be about 78 yrs. also Dicky Frost and Barry Norton who were on the New Zealand shipping line in the late 50's


----------



## Succour

*Kowloon Bay*

Hello Edward Parry.

I feel I should know you Ed as I have an entry in my Discharge book of having joined Kowloon Bay in Southampton 2nd Dec 1972 and leaving her in Hamburg 2nd Feb 1973 can't remember much about it....old age I guess. Following that did two trips on Liverpool Bay to Japan. Sadly on the last trip Steve Becket was badly hurt (burns) and my wife who was with me on that trip asked me to write a letter of resignation there and then, as we had a wee baby girl at home. Kind of spoiled my experience of the Bay boats but met some grand lads who I will never forget.

Cheers Ed 
Great to hear from you again.
Succour


----------



## Duncan112

Succour said:


> Hello Edward Parry.
> 
> I feel I should know you Ed as I have an entry in my Discharge book of having joined Kowloon Bay in Southampton 2nd Dec 1972 and leaving her in Hamburg 2nd Feb 1973 can't remember much about it....old age I guess. Following that did two trips on Liverpool Bay to Japan. Sadly on the last trip Steve Becket was badly hurt (burns) and my wife who was with me on that trip asked me to write a letter of resignation there and then, as we had a wee baby girl at home. Kind of spoiled my experience of the Bay boats but met some grand lads who I will never forget.
> 
> Cheers Ed
> Great to hear from you again.
> Succour


Steve Beckett recovered and returned to sea - I sailed with him when he was Chief on Oriental Bay. Sadly he died of cancer just before retirement.


----------



## Alan Rawlinson

*Ocl*



Alistair Macnab said:


> The great OCL and the legendary ACT. What happened to the British contribution to containerization in the long run? After all, we practically 'owned' the international liner trade at one time! Any of you who took part in the glory days of British container operations may have some answers and I think it's time we all heard what happened. I have my own views but I would appreciate some others!


Hi Alistair

Just browsing on SN (like we do ) and came across your post. 

The comprehensive answers to your question are contained in a fascinating and hefty book by a director of OCL - Alan Bott, who wrote a tomb called “ The Box Boats”. Well worth a read. 

I had a few years with OCL, which I wouldn’t have missed for anything, and the spirit and ‘ can do ‘ attitude was a real eye opener. 

Amazingly, (to my mind) the whole venture was judged finally to have been a brave failure. Not a disaster, as good dividends were paid to the shareholders over the years, but consortium problems and in -fighting over the direction did for the venture. Politics, in other words.

Technically and operationally, it was a great success. Boxing 99% of cargo, ( not without difficulty!) and using much larger and faster vessels produced a dramatic increase in efficiency, ramped up by short turn rounds. The savings over the old time honoured methods of break bulk were eye watering. Set backs occasioned by the use of new technology bit into the profits, and were a cause of friction among the line members. One notable set back occurred with the purchase of thousands of reefer containers which turned out to be toxic. The chemical linings were tainting the contents, and needed a very expensive remedy. 

In many ways the early container consortia like OCL and ACT paved the way for the ultra efficient but ugly giants at sea today, ironing out problems as they arose. It was a fascinating time.


----------



## GrahamK

My name is Graham Kemp I served as a _Lecky_ on various OCL vessels from 81 to 87 when I left to come ashore, joined Police. Previoulsy on Buries Markes Geerbulk ships, then short time with Uglands on Supply vessels. Great memories with OCL. Very short sea career but those short years left a lasting impression on me with great memories. Mairangi Bay, Remuera, Cardigan to name but a few. Great memories of Aussie and Kiwi coast, Auckland and Port chalmers special memories. Nearly 60 now but still look back with fond memories of great people and good times.


----------



## Unregistered

Wally Cornforth. 
Encounter Bay. 
Maiden voyage 1969.
Where are you now ???


----------



## Dave Phipps

Hi, Dave Phipps from Glasgow, aren't they all here, I was 3rd engineer on Moreton Bay in 76, Auz and NZ great ship, I had been with Chevron tankers for a few years prior and this was a great change, far more relaxed and enjoyable, at least we got to go alongside in civilisation not a mono boye 2 miles off, can,t remember any names but perhaps someone will remember me.


----------



## Sister-Maria

*Eddie Matthews*



Jess Mckenna said:


> hi Shayne
> 
> glad to hear you are well.
> 
> Chas told me about this website so thought i would give it a little varde.
> 
> Also in touch with Chris Milligan, Trish, Miss Matthews. Miss Condon got married in a civil ceremony to some Tunisian hommie last year. See Dave Hall (pastie) and little Marty in Cornwall. I expect you know about Dicky Retchford passing away last year.
> 
> I am still in touch with Dot Whiteman. We have regular polarie on phone.
> 
> I am off to Italy in three weeks on one of my state visits.
> 
> Bona voyage!
> 
> Jess


Would that be Eddie Matthews? I sailed with him a few times. Him and Frank Martin (Mother) shared a flat in Birmingham. I have just read of Franks death.


----------



## Adrianjdyer

Hi! A bit late to this thread. I was on the P&O box boats from ‘92-‘97 cadet to 3rd mate. Love it. Quite an eye opener and awesome experience for an 18 year old. Love the Aussie and kiwi coast and actually also enjoyed the twin cape route. Pissed up old men, obnoxious CO’s, kiwi moles, and she’s loads of chipping and bilge cleaning. Oh and cheap VB! Good memories.


----------



## Rob Arlington

DAVE F said:


> *Bay Boats*
> 
> I spent a hell of alot of time with O.C.L... Sailing on all the baby bays along with the Remuera,Resolution and Marangi Bays ...also done a few trips on the far east bays.
> 
> One great name that I will always remember is Billy Wallace, he was a P.O.E
> sadly no longer with us. I have lots of photos, will sort them out and post some.
> 
> Had some great times on those ships.
> 
> Dave Foley


Hi Dave,
I sailed on Jervis Bay as 3ON along with Billy on the trip he died. He was a fantastic guy. It was a terrible shock and I will never forget the times we spent together on the F'csle during stations. Sadly missed.
Regards
Rob


----------



## Michael G.

Hi there,
My name's Michael and I am currently writing a novel in which my main character sails from Australia to Europe in early 1982, rounding Cape Horn.
I saw that the Mairangi Bay was at Wellington by the end of February 1982 and wondered whether she sailed east afterwards. Is there anyone here who was on board then and who could recall whether she crossed the Pacific and rounded the Cape Horn (and about when did this happened) before sailing to Europe, ?
If such was the case, could you tell me a little bit more about that vessel, voyage, people on board, anecdotes and so on?
I'd be delighted to hearing from you.
Warmly,
Michael


----------



## Yorky boy

Landlubber said:


> I did two trips on the Flinders Bay back in 1971. I did not work for OCL (Container Fleets) though. I was a Shaw Savill cadet who was seconded. I did not enjoy my container ship experience and only sailed on one other box-boat in my sea-going career.


I started off on the Flinders Bay in 71 June/July, went on the Jarvis Bay, 2 trips, Encounter Bay, 2 trips, Discovery Bay, 2 trips, Botany Bay, 1 trip. I started as a Galley Boy and went on to become 2nd chef. We only did the Australia run and I enjoyed my job immensely. I only came ashore because I got married and wanted to be close to my family. I remember on one of my early trips we was introduced to an up and coming music star, it was Olivia Newton John, I think it was in Melbourne. Happy Days.


----------

